# Trump still thinks Central Park 5 are guilty



## GaryDog

Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty

There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


----------



## Jitss617

They were very guilty


----------



## Correll

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.




They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested. 


YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.


----------



## Jitss617

The guy that said “I didn’t rape her I just felt her tits”
Not only raped her but got a million dollars for it


----------



## Flash

Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?


----------



## Correll

Jitss617 said:


> The guy that said “I didn’t rape her I just felt her tits”
> Not only raped her but got a million dollars for it





His defense was, that he saw a rape occurring and decided that it was a great time to get in a tit grab. 


That is his DEFENSE STORY!


What a great kid!


----------



## rightwinger

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


To Trump, they are black
As close to guilty as you can get


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
Click to expand...




I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.


YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
Click to expand...


They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done

There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA


----------



## RadicalRedneck

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.



SO DO I STILL THINK THAT THEY ARE  GUILTY!
GUILTY AS SIN!


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...



Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not. 


The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
Click to expand...

All cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...

DNA in 1989 was rarely collected , 2 admissions in the police car,? Why?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...

They confessed in front of their parents


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...


So what?

Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?


I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.

Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.


----------



## evenflow1969

Flash said:


> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?


So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
Click to expand...


Yea, some confession
They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved

And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
Click to expand...

Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!" 

Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night." 

Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. _The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her._


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
Click to expand...


The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime

Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5

DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence


----------



## Correll

evenflow1969 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?
> 
> 
> 
> So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.
Click to expand...



Well, he did sit on a man's chest and beat him while he screamed for help.  


You did know that, right?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
Click to expand...

DNA was rarely  collected in 1989


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.



Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.  

That and DNA proved another guy did it.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. _The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her._
Click to expand...

You are making shit up again

Wise was not even a suspect. He had gone to the police station with one of the boys who was accused


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> DNA in 1989 was rarely collected , 2 admissions in the police car,? Why?



According to Cops who were caught lying?


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA in 1989 was rarely collected , 2 admissions in the police car,? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Cops who were caught lying?
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
Click to expand...

They NEVER bragged about doing it. They knew nothing about the crime until police started giving them details and correcting the stories they were telling


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
Click to expand...




Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?

And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?


LOL!!


Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
Click to expand...

Sure it was
On clothes, semen, hair samples
All were kept as evidence


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
Click to expand...



Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.   

If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.


----------



## Flash

evenflow1969 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?
> 
> 
> 
> So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.
Click to expand...



I know you Moon Bats are uneducated and low information but the little Neggra shithead thug was determined to be the aggressor in the trial and that George was acting in self defense.

That racist asshole Obama automatically assumed that the "White guy" was at fault without knowing the real facts of the case.

That is just the kind of ghetto racial hate the filthy ass Obamas spewed all the time and you stupid Moon Bats loved it.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They NEVER bragged about doing it. They knew nothing about the crime until police started giving them details and correcting the stories they were telling
Click to expand...

According to their friends they bragged about it


----------



## Flash

Correll said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?
> 
> 
> 
> So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he did sit on a man's chest and beat him while he screamed for help.
> 
> 
> You did know that, right?
Click to expand...



They uneducated low information Moon Bats don't know jackshit about anything.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
Click to expand...

Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?
> 
> And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?
Click to expand...


The guy actually knew details of what happened and the CP 5 knew nothing the police hadn’t told them. You did not rape her in that location, you did it over here on the map

The fact is....Asshole Trump demanded that innocent 15 year old black boys be executed

He was wrong and refuses to apologize


----------



## Jitss617

This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman? 

A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun. 

The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.

That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho. 

Note that Reyes faced absolutely no penalty for his confession -- the statute of limitations had run out years earlier. Before he confessed, Reyes had been moved to Korey Wise's cellblock. He requested a transfer on the grounds that he feared Wise's gang. All he had to do was confess -- with no penalty -- and he got his prison transfer! 

Not even this monster's self-serving "confession" can explain away the five attackers' other crimes that night -- vicious beatings that left one parkgoer unconscious and another permanently injured. These attacks, the "Central Park Five" never disputed, and frequently admitted.


----------



## basquebromance

black banks are closing left and right under Trump. no sane black person can vote for Trump in 2020, folks!

he is a racist!


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
Click to expand...



I suppose that you might be right.   That the CP5 were committing other crimes and thus were unavailable for the crime they were convicted of.    So when are those other crimes going to be re-investigated so the CP5 can pay their debt for what they did do.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
Click to expand...




Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
Click to expand...


DNA was “big” since the dawn of mankind. It existed and was found on the  available evidence years later 

None matched the boys


----------



## Norman

That's because they are.

Raped and killed a woman and you are celebrating.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?
> 
> And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy actually knew details of what happened and the CP 5 knew nothing the police hadn’t told them. You did not rape her in that location, you did it over here on the map
> 
> The fact is....Asshole Trump demanded that innocent 15 year old black boys be executed
> 
> He was wrong and refuses to apologize
Click to expand...

On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
Click to expand...


----------



## The Purge

And in a related theme, Blow Job Clinton is still impeached. AND a rapist, and our Manchurian muslim, Surrender Monkey still gave Iran $150 BILLION to promote their terrorism around the world, that he didn't  have to.....which has more effect on the world?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?
> 
> And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy actually knew details of what happened and the CP 5 knew nothing the police hadn’t told them. You did not rape her in that location, you did it over here on the map
> 
> The fact is....Asshole Trump demanded that innocent 15 year old black boys be executed
> 
> He was wrong and refuses to apologize
Click to expand...


Libs insisted that 15 yo honky school boys from Kentucky have their lives ruined because they wore MAGA hats to a rally celebrating life in Washington.


----------



## Norman

A long, long series exposing the regressive crazies on the central park case.


Prime example of leftist white guilt.The OP is pro-rape.

Donald J. Trump was spot on back then, as usual. Not standing for rape because the rapist happened to be black. A hero...


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> I suppose that you might be right. That the CP5 were committing other crimes and thus were unavailable for the crime they were convicted of. So when are those other crimes going to be re-investigated so the CP5 can pay their debt for what they did do.



Actually, they were charged with other minor offenses as well... most of which wouldn't have involved jail time.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA was “big” since the dawn of mankind. It existed and was found on the  available evidence years later
> 
> None matched the boys
Click to expand...

1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then. 

The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it. 

On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet. 

Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.


----------



## Norman

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?
> 
> And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy actually knew details of what happened and the CP 5 knew nothing the police hadn’t told them. You did not rape her in that location, you did it over here on the map
> 
> The fact is....Asshole Trump demanded that innocent 15 year old black boys be executed
> 
> He was wrong and refuses to apologize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
Click to expand...


The kids should be executed, they raped her.

The leftists of course defend them. Just like they defend that other rapist murderer currently... not because he didn't rape and kill, but because he is black.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is completely to be expected whether they are guilty or not.
> 
> 
> The fact remains that they confessed, that some of them told their friends about the crime before they were arrested and that we always knew that the DNA guy got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, some confession
> They were questioned for over ten hours. The cops lied and said the others are all blaming you, so you better come up with a story. They all came up with stories saying they watched and the others did it. No consistency between the stories. NONE told others that they were involved
> 
> And yes, they did catch the guy who did it. His DNA did match and he said he did it alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. YOu mean it is hard to get people to admit to crimes they know will send them to prison?
> 
> And your big defense is that a man already serving life, after the statue of limitations ran out, said that he acted alone?
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Why do you trust his words, other than they give you an excuse to smear good Americans as "Racist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy actually knew details of what happened and the CP 5 knew nothing the police hadn’t told them. You did not rape her in that location, you did it over here on the map
> 
> The fact is....Asshole Trump demanded that innocent 15 year old black boys be executed
> 
> He was wrong and refuses to apologize
Click to expand...



Oh, I'm not denying that he is the one that left the dna.


I'm asking why you believe him, when he says he acted alone. 


Why do you find him credible, other than him giving you an excuse to smear your enemies as "Racist"?


----------



## evenflow1969

Correll said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?
> 
> 
> 
> So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he did sit on a man's chest and beat him while he screamed for help.
> 
> 
> You did know that, right?
Click to expand...

According to a a paid defence witness that completely disagreed with the coroner . Also it was the second time that night the dumb fuck zimmerman approached some one in the neighborhood when the group told him not to. So you are 16 years old and some dumb fuck is following you around with a gun and you are not going to defend your sewlf. the kid lived in the nieghbn orhood  and was doing nothing but walking home. Zimmerman had no right to approach in the first place and no brains either. So go blow your self. The duimb fuck zimmerman was supposed to observe and report not confront but he wanted to use his gun, kinda like some of the idiots on this board. inCLUDING YOU! mEAN WHILE BACK TO the subject of this post  They had a guy actually confess and his DNA supports the confesion open and shut the wrongly convicted is now out. All ya can go blow yourselves.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

This is crazy. The Armstrong report clearly confirmed they were guilty. Leftists also believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone and that Israel is responsible for 9/11.


----------



## Polishprince

evenflow1969 said:


> All ya can go blow yourselves.



You are alluding to why Yoga has become so popular nowadays in your major homosexual dominated cities.   Yoga was invented by homos on the Subcontinent so they could become flexible enough to do exactly that.

When I was a teenager, one of my fellow classmates told me about that nugget of knowledge about yoga when I was a kid.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.



According to the cops, who were proven to have lied about other aspects of the case. NEXT. 



Jitss617 said:


> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.



Again, after the cops lied to him that his friends had implicated him....  which he immediately recanted.


----------



## harmonica

so what?   MILLIONS think there is a god and that's bullshit


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the cops, who were proven to have lied about other aspects of the case. NEXT.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, after the cops lied to him that his friends had implicated him....  which he immediately recanted.
Click to expand...

Cops lied? Link?


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the cops, who were proven to have lied about other aspects of the case. NEXT.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, after the cops lied to him that his friends had implicated him....  which he immediately recanted.
Click to expand...



Riddle me this, joe.

If the CP5 were the boy scouts and upstanding citizens that liberals contend, why were their law abiding neighbors, people like Donald J Trump not testifying on their behalf talking about what great kids they were and how they could never commit such a heinous crime?


----------



## evenflow1969

Polishprince said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ya can go blow yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are alluding to why Yoga has become so popular nowadays in your major homosexual dominated cities.   Yoga was invented by homos on the Subcontinent so they could become flexible enough to do exactly that.
> 
> When I was a teenager, one of my fellow classmates told me about that nugget of knowledge about yoga when I was a kid.
Click to expand...

You know they say dogs lick themselves because they can, I guess a motivated human could do the same. LOL interesting take on it. Here I thought it was so we could see the hot chicks in tight pants. I guess the other side has thier motivations also. Poor gays gotta work pretty hard for thier shit I guess. If I had to work that hard to get off I would still be a virgin. I wonder if they would have gone thru all that work to create yoga if they had the hook up sites we have today.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...

Sounds like Ford's evidence against Kavanaugh. You thought he was guilty. How one sided you are.


----------



## evenflow1969

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They NEVER bragged about doing it. They knew nothing about the crime until police started giving them details and correcting the stories they were telling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to their friends they bragged about it
Click to expand...

According to the real perp and dna they did not. So keep it coming. You are not even smart enough to be a monday morning quarterback. Dumb fuck.


----------



## toobfreak

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.



Apparently there IS a bottom and a piece of shit to all of this and you are it.



 

Hillary was creamed.


----------



## Flash

evenflow1969 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like that idiot Obama thinking that Trayvonn Martin was just an innocent little kid shuffling down the road munching on his Skittles?
> 
> 
> 
> So what else was he doing there flash? Your giirl friend give ya that name? I am sure she did ,refering to your prowess in bed I presume. What evidence other than a scared little bitches testimoney that shot him. Or is your illiterate redneck ass flashng to conclusions that support your own paranoia and extreme political views. I notice coral and jts are here supportting the third stooge, aka you. Then even a inbrred stupid fuck that actually named his unshowered uneducated ass redneck is here in support. Yall muyst feel pretty big spouting the orange blobs bullshit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he did sit on a man's chest and beat him while he screamed for help.
> 
> 
> You did know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a a paid defence witness that completely disagreed with the coroner . Also it was the second time that night the dumb fuck zimmerman approached some one in the neighborhood when the group told him not to. So you are 16 years old and some dumb fuck is following you around with a gun and you are not going to defend your sewlf. the kid lived in the nieghbn orhood  and was doing nothing but walking home. Zimmerman had no right to approach in the first place and no brains either. So go blow your self. The duimb fuck zimmerman was supposed to observe and report not confront but he wanted to use his gun, kinda like some of the idiots on this board. inCLUDING YOU! mEAN WHILE BACK TO the subject of this post  They had a guy actually confess and his DNA supports the confesion open and shut the wrongly convicted is now out. All ya can go blow yourselves.
Click to expand...



I am retired so I have a little time on my hands.  They televised the trial and I watched most of it.  Did you see the trial or are you just parroiting the Libtard media?

It was obvious that George was acting in self defense when he wasted the little shithead.  The evidence was overwhelming.  The jury determined that pretty quickly.  

That sonofabitch Martin was a little thug and his attacked on George was racially motivated.  His fat ass Ho testified that Martin even racially profiled George as being a "Cracker" which is a Neggra racial slur against Whites.

That piece of ghetto shit Obama should have kept his friggin mouth shut but instead he fanned racial hatred by taking out his ass about something he really didn't know anything about.  He got the Neggras and pukey White Guilt Moon Bats all riled up.

You stupid Moon Bats were absolute idiots electing that asshole Obama.  What the hell were you morons thinking?  You owe America an apology.


----------



## Jitss617

wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol 

details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks




Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.

They openly admitted their crimes to women.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that you might be right.   That the CP5 were committing other crimes and thus were unavailable for the crime they were convicted of.    So when are those other crimes going to be re-investigated so the CP5 can pay their debt for what they did do.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
Click to expand...


Trump wanted 15 year olds executed
Turns out he wanted innocent 15 year olds executed

Imagine if we listened to him?
Oh...wait a minute...we do


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
Click to expand...




Jitss617 said:


> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks





Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
Click to expand...


Yes he did.....shows how effective police pressure on a mentally challenged teenager can be


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that you might be right.   That the CP5 were committing other crimes and thus were unavailable for the crime they were convicted of.    So when are those other crimes going to be re-investigated so the CP5 can pay their debt for what they did do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wanted 15 year olds executed
> Turns out he wanted innocent 15 year olds executed
> 
> Imagine if we listened to him?
> Oh...wait a minute...we do
Click to expand...


How do you know that these teens were innocent?   Their self serving statements long after they confessed?   The "admissions" of someone they met in the joint who was beyond the statute of limitations?

Remember, Trump was a guy in the neighborhood , he may not have known who did the crime, but he knew these kids weren't boy scouts.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did.....shows how effective police pressure on a mentally challenged teenager can be
Click to expand...


You’re saying he’s mentally challenged? Lol mild racist no?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
Click to expand...

Actually, they were Boy Scouts

None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


They are guilty


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did.....shows how effective police pressure on a mentally challenged teenager can be
Click to expand...



The woman interviewing this youth wasn't a police officer at all, she was an assistant DA.  So there was zero "police pressure" at all


----------



## Norman

Jitss617 said:


> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks



The more someone rapes and murders - the more that someone is favored by the democrats.

Again, the lefties here can not stop defending rapists and murderers.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
Click to expand...


No one is "forced" to sell drugs.  A friend of mine who was sent to prison for beating someone up in a bar room with a hammer had a difficult time at first when he got out, but was able to land a position as a bouncer at a strip joint.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
Click to expand...



If these youths were boy scouts, why didn't the neighbors go to court and testify about all the good deeds these children did?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
Click to expand...

Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did.....shows how effective police pressure on a mentally challenged teenager can be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re saying he’s mentally challenged? Lol mild racist no?
Click to expand...




Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re saying he’s mentally challenged? Lol mild racist no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not look like Corey Wise, does it?
> In your video, we have police grilling a 15 year old boy for hours without a parent or lawyer present.
> Notice all the “facts” that Santana got wrong?
> Some confession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
Click to expand...

So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If these youths were boy scouts, why didn't the neighbors go to court and testify about all the good deeds these children did?
Click to expand...

Why didn’t police provide any physical evidence linking them to the crime?


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
Click to expand...



Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
Click to expand...

Facts don't matter to you do they


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black


What color are they?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow seems like he was really scared of this woman.. lol
> 
> details are Undeniable .. you democrats are some sick fcuks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.   This really destroys the liberal theory that these teens were beat down by the police to confess.
> 
> They openly admitted their crimes to women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did.....shows how effective police pressure on a mentally challenged teenager can be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re saying he’s mentally challenged? Lol mild racist no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re saying he’s mentally challenged? Lol mild racist no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not look like Corey Wise, does it?
> In your video, we have police grilling a 15 year old boy for hours without a parent or lawyer present.
> Notice all the “facts” that Santana got wrong?
> Some confession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We’re they in the park?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
Click to expand...


The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.


----------



## Norman

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don't matter to you do they
Click to expand...


It actually only matters to him that they are black. A black person could not possibly commit crime.


----------



## Death Angel

Norman said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don't matter to you do they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually only matter to him that they are black. A black person could not possibly commit crime.
Click to expand...

Criminal black lives matter! An innocent white woman, not so much


----------



## Norman

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


When the accused said "this is only my first time raping on murdering,.what he really meant is that he did not do it.


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
Click to expand...



Back that up. Show us some evidence of that line of thought. See, that's why the country is turning against democrats. Y'all say the shit, but when someone says "show me" y'all can't. This shit is how Trump gets reelected.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...

But they remembered what her tits felt like?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Yes, they were in the park that evening
At the time of the rape of the jogger, those involved in “wilding” were close to a mile away. 

The guy who actually did it had a long history of sexual assault and had nothing to do with the group that was wilding


----------



## rightwinger

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back that up. Show us some evidence of that line of thought. See, that's why the country is turning against democrats. Y'all say the shit, but when someone says "show me" y'all can't. This shit is how Trump gets reelected.
Click to expand...

You mean they were from shithole countries?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were in the park that evening
> At the time of the rape of the jogger, those involved in “wilding” were close to a mile away.
> 
> The guy who actually did it had a long history of sexual assault and had nothing to do with the group that was wilding
Click to expand...

Ohh so they were there .. they were a mile away? Evidence?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
Click to expand...


They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were in the park that evening
> At the time of the rape of the jogger, those involved in “wilding” were close to a mile away.
> 
> The guy who actually did it had a long history of sexual assault and had nothing to do with the group that was wilding
Click to expand...


They were in the park...

Just doing their regular tit touching.

A bit of rape on the side, but nothing too out of ordinary. It was the first time so it does not count right?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
Click to expand...

Two jurys found them guilty of there  peers


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were in the park that evening
> At the time of the rape of the jogger, those involved in “wilding” were close to a mile away.
> 
> The guy who actually did it had a long history of sexual assault and had nothing to do with the group that was wilding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so they were there .. they were a mile away? Evidence?
Click to expand...


Evidence is this. 
They knew the path the jogger took every night and what time she left her apartment. This allowed them to closely estimate the time it would take to reach the point she was raped at

They also had a timeline of where the group that was wilding was at based on complaints. 

Close to a mile apart


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
Click to expand...


The jury was proven wrong 
$40 million worth


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were Boy Scouts
> 
> None had any arrest record prior to the arrest
> Only one was arrested after release from prison and he had been forced to sell drugs because nobody would hire him after he got out
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he confess in front of his parents? Why did they deny a lawyer why did they all say they were feeling good? Was that female intimidating? Are you saying they weren’t in the park that nite? Where were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, these youths were in the park that evening.   They knew who committed the crime, and the fact that they didn't finger this other guy who confessed speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they were in the park that evening
> At the time of the rape of the jogger, those involved in “wilding” were close to a mile away.
> 
> The guy who actually did it had a long history of sexual assault and had nothing to do with the group that was wilding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh so they were there .. they were a mile away? Evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence is this.
> They knew the path the jogger took every night and what time she left her apartment. This allowed them to closely estimate the time it would take to reach the point she was raped at
> 
> They also had a timeline of where the group that was wilding was at based on complaints.
> 
> Close to a mile apart
Click to expand...

Ohhh how come a multicultural jury two jurys at that.. found them guilty?


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get



What is the significance of what Trump's  opinion of their guilt or innocence?  Are you attempting to connect Trump's  opinion of their guilt to their races?  If this is what you are attempting, you will need to be able to do more than identify their races and argue for their innocence.  You will need to show something that proves Trump's  opinion of their guilt is in fact because of their race.  This is the part where lefties fail over and over, and it is what you will fight answering like a cat fights being shoved into a toilet.


----------



## Norman

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of what Trump's  opinion of their guilt or innocence?  Are you attempting to connect Trump's  opinion of their guilt to their races?  If this is what you are attempting, you will need to be able to do more than identify their races and argue for their innocence.  You will need to show something that proves Trump's  opinion of their guilt is in fact because of their race.  This is the part where lefties fail over and over, and it is what you will fight answering like a cat fights being shoved into a toilet.
Click to expand...


All irrelevant, they are guilty, as documented by mountains of evidence.

Wrongwinger believes that being black means evidence does not matter. Just like these leftist regressives always do.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> 
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
Click to expand...

When were they proven wrong? They admitted to it .


----------



## bripat9643

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


They are guilty, moron.  They've always been guilty

July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT


----------



## Norman

When it is 2020, they will still be guilty.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> 
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
Click to expand...

So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of what Trump's  opinion of their guilt or innocence?  Are you attempting to connect Trump's  opinion of their guilt to their races?  If this is what you are attempting, you will need to be able to do more than identify their races and argue for their innocence.  You will need to show something that proves Trump's  opinion of their guilt is in fact because of their race.  This is the part where lefties fail over and over, and it is what you will fight answering like a cat fights being shoved into a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All irrelevant, they are guilty, as documented by mountains of evidence.
> 
> Wrongwinger believes that being black means evidence does not matter. Just like these leftist regressives always do.
Click to expand...

They were subsequently acquitted and awarded $40 million in damages

Sounds innocent to me


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...


July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
_Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.

  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .

DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken. 

While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then. 

The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it. 

On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet. 

Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape. 

Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!" 

Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night." 

Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her. 

Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise. 

The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred." 

Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger. 

Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._ 

Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights." 

Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun." 

When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park. 

One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'" 

They sound absolutely _terrified!_ 

In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed. 

The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them. 

This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman? 

A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun. 

The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door. 

That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​


----------



## Norman

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
Click to expand...


Believing that black people who committed crime committed crime is racist. It embellishes the racist and absolutely false stereotype that black people commit more crime.


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
Click to expand...


The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists 

Shows what a moron he was and still is


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
Click to expand...

Two juries convicted them, moron, and they confessed in the presence of their parents.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> 
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
Click to expand...

Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
Click to expand...

In other words, you can't argue with the facts.


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
Click to expand...


One of the confession tapes.
'

Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?

... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two juries convicted them, moron, and they confessed in the presence of their parents.
Click to expand...

Confessions obtained through suspicious police tactics. 
Confessions proved to be false based on evidence collected at the scene and subsequent DNA tests


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two juries convicted them, moron, and they confessed in the presence of their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confessions obtained through suspicious police tactics.
> Confessions proved to be false based on evidence collected at the scene and subsequent DNA tests
Click to expand...

What was "suspicious" about them?

DNA didn't disprove a thing.


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
Click to expand...


The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death. 
Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death.
> Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him
Click to expand...

That depends on at what point the bleeding started, doesn't it?

He confessed.  End of story.


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death.
> Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him
Click to expand...


Challenged teen?

It was a gang rape you moron. The guy admits it freely discussing on the confession tape. No "tactics" to extract false testimony on site.


----------



## EvMetro

Norman said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believing that black people who committed crime committed crime is racist. It embellishes the racist and absolutely false stereotype that black people commit more crime.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  It's pretty funny watching rightwinger evade this part of the discussion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So guilty that New York paid them $40 million in damages
Click to expand...

Yes because democrats reward their fellow criminals


----------



## BrokeLoser

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.



And you and all your severely LefTarded friends still think Trump is guilty of Russian collusion....NEXT!


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
Click to expand...

Rapist? They brutally beat up two other people, They brutally raped her she lost 3/4 of her blood.. They left her for dead.. why do you want these people in the black community? Do they not deserve to live with out attacks?


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberal government of New York agreed to pay that as a "settlement".   No court ever found them liable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
Click to expand...

Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death.
> Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him
Click to expand...

When lefties get tired of defending ms13, they defend rapists.


----------



## Crixus

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back that up. Show us some evidence of that line of thought. See, that's why the country is turning against democrats. Y'all say the shit, but when someone says "show me" y'all can't. This shit is how Trump gets reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean they were from shithole countries?
Click to expand...



That's kind of like deplorables or whitetards who cling to bibles and guns? I have yet to see any republican come out and say blacks are dumb knee gars. They just don't. And if they do, they are run out and no a rail as they should be. I won't say there aren't republican polititions who court the votes of these people, they do, but it's no different than democrats who kiss the ass of people like the black Israelites while they assault old Jewish people and little Jewish kids. Vote them all out.


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
Click to expand...

Them being Black was enough for Trump.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get



What is the significance of Trump perceiving them as black?  What are you trying to do by posting that Trump perceives them as black in the same post where you post "guilty as you can get?"  Are you trying to connect these two items?


----------



## EvMetro

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
Click to expand...

What is the significance of them being black?  Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


Crime seems to be huge part of Liberal culture


----------



## Norman

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Crime seems to be huge part of Liberal culture
Click to expand...


It goes with the part and parcel - terrorism.

According to the leftist doctrine, criminals are in fact heroes for having the balls to rape and murder.


----------



## 2aguy

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
Click to expand...



No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....

The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag

The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.

The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.

The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:

_Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”

_Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”

_Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”

_Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”

When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”

Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:


While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.

Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
---------

In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.

Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why? 

Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.


----------



## easyt65

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


So what? Sorry-ass snowflakes still think Trump, not Obama / Hillary / the Democrats, altered / rigged the 2016 election.



.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get


It's pretty funny how you started off with this post where you were clearly wanting to paint Trump as a racist, but now you won't touch the race thing with a ten foot pole.  I guess this is your way of telling everybody that you do not believe race is involved with Trump's opinion of their guilt.  Why didn't you just come out and announce this, instead of creeping around evading all discussion of what you started?


----------



## Norman

2aguy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
Click to expand...


Wrong winger probably read that with a hard on.

He knows they are guilty - and that's why he loves them.


----------



## EvMetro

Jitss617 said:


> You want to rape and murder you are more then welcome in democrat run black communist.. if you are a responsible citizen you are a Uncle Tom


When lefties aren't defending ms13 or Mexican rapists on the illegal immigration trail, they defend the central park rapists.


----------



## Norman

easyt65 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Sorry-ass snowflakes still think Trump, not Obama / Hillary / the Democrats, altered / rigged the 2016 election.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The rapists ARE guilty, there is no question about it what-so-ever.


----------



## easyt65

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


...this coming from a snowflake who believes their criminal candidate paying a known lying biased foreign spy for unsubstantiated debunked Russian-authored Counter-Intelligence propaganda used to obtain illegal FISA Warrants and affect the 2016 election is not illegal ...


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death.
> Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends on at what point the bleeding started, doesn't it?
> 
> He confessed.  End of story.
Click to expand...

Evidently not

His conviction was thrown out and he was awarded $8 million in damages


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> 
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman was savagely beaten to the point she almost bled to death.
> Yet a mentally challenged teen was able to rape her without leaving any physical evidence and without getting a spot of blood on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends on at what point the bleeding started, doesn't it?
> 
> He confessed.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> His conviction was thrown out and he was awarded $8 million in damages
Click to expand...

A rapist ?


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They knew they did not have a case and acted irresponsibly. That is what they settled for. We do not know what a jury would have awarded
> 
> 
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
Click to expand...




2aguy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
Click to expand...

Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims

More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
Click to expand...


By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...

Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...


----------



## initforme

Evidence does not point to them being the perpetrators.  They were exonerated because there is no chance they are guilty.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To jurys found them guilty of there  peers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
Click to expand...

Did you watch the confession? They were very a wear about leaving evidence. Scratches etc


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...
> 
> Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...
Click to expand...

They caught the guy who did it......I have no sympathy for him
I do have sympathy for those wrongly accused and convicted


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury was proven wrong
> $40 million worth
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you watch the confession? They were very a wear about leaving evidence. Scratches etc
Click to expand...

The appeals courts have reviewed those confessions and ruled them invalid 

Police held the boys for 11 hours, over 24 hours without sleep
The boys were crying to go home. Police told them they could go home as soon as they confessed

Then police lied and told them all the others had confessed and named you as the rapist. Unless you tell a story RIGHT NOW, you are going to be the one going to jail

So the boys started to make up stories of what happened. The police helped them along and provided details the boys didn’t know


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you watch the confession? They were very a wear about leaving evidence. Scratches etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The appeals courts have reviewed those confessions and ruled them invalid
> 
> Police held the boys for 11 hours, over 24 hours without sleep
> The boys were crying to go home. Police told them they could go home as soon as they confessed
> 
> Then police lied and told them all the others had confessed and named you as the rapist. Unless you tell a story RIGHT NOW, you are going to be the one going to jail
> 
> So the boys started to make up stories of what happened. The police helped them along and provided details the boys didn’t know
Click to expand...

Ohh is that what the rapist told you? Lol haha poor things.. the confession shows the little female asking them if they’re hungry, is everything ok? Did you eat... they all said they were ABSOLUTELY FINE .. you are a liar


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...
> 
> Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They caught the guy who did it......I have no sympathy for him
> I do have sympathy for those wrongly accused and convicted
Click to expand...


They are not innocent because the "real" rapist came forward.


What is it with these leftists who always defend gang rapists and murderers?


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...
> 
> Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They caught the guy who did it......I have no sympathy for him
> I do have sympathy for those wrongly accused and convicted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not innocent because the "real" rapist came forward.
> 
> 
> What is it with these leftists who always defend gang rapists and murderers?
Click to expand...


Seems to be Republicans demanding that innocent black teenagers be executed


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...
> 
> Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They caught the guy who did it......I have no sympathy for him
> I do have sympathy for those wrongly accused and convicted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not innocent because the "real" rapist came forward.
> 
> 
> What is it with these leftists who always defend gang rapists and murderers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be Republicans demanding that innocent black teenagers be executed
Click to expand...

Not according there confessions to the police and there friends


----------



## RodISHI

The confessions are all here @ this channel.

COURT ON CRIME


----------



## candycorn

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


He still thinks President Obama was born outshot the USA as well.  The blob is a bucket of shit.


----------



## rightwinger

RodISHI said:


> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME


Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad

So bad that it cost NY .$40 million


----------



## RodISHI

rightw
[QUOTE="rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
Click to expand...

Where are the documents online to support your claim?


----------



## Correll

evenflow1969 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the way they confessed, and bragged about it to their friends before they were arrested.
> 
> YOu libs are the ones that judge people by skin color, not US normal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teens talk smack all the time... it's not evidence.
> 
> That and DNA proved another guy did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They NEVER bragged about doing it. They knew nothing about the crime until police started giving them details and correcting the stories they were telling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to their friends they bragged about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the real perp and dna they did not. So keep it coming. You are not even smart enough to be a monday morning quarterback. Dumb fuck.
Click to expand...




Why do you trust the word of a such a vile piece of shit?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
Click to expand...

Actually, they did collect DNA and it matched someone else.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
Click to expand...

No it didn’t it had to do with a man that was doing 33 to life trying to get away from Wise and said anything to get a transfer.. and white libs have been begging to show white guilt.. they got their opportunity lol wow


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was rarely  collected in 1989
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it was
> On clothes, semen, hair samples
> All were kept as evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, DNA wasn’t that big back then. They confessed, jury found them guilty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they did collect DNA and it matched someone else.
Click to expand...

Not like they collect dna today..FACTS


----------



## White 6

I do not believe he thinks t


candycorn said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> He still thinks President Obama was born outshot the USA as well.  The blob is a bucket of shit.
Click to expand...


I do not think he believes that, at all.  It is his Administration Policy to lie, repeatedly and loudly to the media, the public, and his supporters.  It is a propaganda technique, used to rally his base (that have agreed implicitly to at least act as if they believe) to repeat and defend in the feedback loop echo chamber, it is also valuable to him to try to shock and disturb the Democrats, (just for the effect, as he doesn't see himself as their President), and it make the media waste time reporting on the lie, while keeping his name in the news.  It is his brand as Liar-In-Chief.  It has been an effective strategy no matter how much the public at large and the Democrats in specific despise liars and other people of low moral character in leadership positions.


----------



## Jitss617

Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?


----------



## rightwinger

RodISHI said:


> rightw
> [QUOTE="rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the documents online to support your claim?
Click to expand...





Actually, it was $45 million with Corey Wise getting the biggest settlement


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn’t it had to do with a man that was doing 33 to life trying to get away from Wise and said anything to get a transfer.. and white libs have been begging to show white guilt.. they got their opportunity lol wow
Click to expand...


ummmmm....Are you claiming he faked his DNA?


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?


They have been good citizens

proves you were wrong about them


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn’t it had to do with a man that was doing 33 to life trying to get away from Wise and said anything to get a transfer.. and white libs have been begging to show white guilt.. they got their opportunity lol wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmm....Are you claiming he faked his DNA?
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
Click to expand...

Only a racist would have them released back in the community. Standard democrat procedure


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get



What is the significance of Trump perceiving them as black? What are you trying to do by posting that Trump perceives them as black in the same post where you post "guilty as you can get?" Are you trying to connect these two items?


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get



What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?


----------



## RodISHI

rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightw
> [QUOTE="rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the documents online to support your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was $45 million with Corey Wise getting the biggest settlement
Click to expand...

So you really do not have "court" documentation showing your claim that the video confessions of the, "Courts declared those so called confessions invalid"?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
Click to expand...



The liberal city fathers made them millionaires, I don't think that they are going to be knocking over any convenience stores


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a racist would have them released back in the community. Standard democrat procedure
Click to expand...



These individuals completed their sentences, which were very short as they were youths at the time.  They received much less time than if they were Honkies in Iowa burning a homosexual flag.

But it was Bill DeBlasio and Andrew "Fredo" Cuomo who opened up the city checkbook and paid a massive payoff to these characters.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn’t it had to do with a man that was doing 33 to life trying to get away from Wise and said anything to get a transfer.. and white libs have been begging to show white guilt.. they got their opportunity lol wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmm....Are you claiming he faked his DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

You do know what DNA airs don’t ya?


----------



## rightwinger

Tommy Tainant said:


> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.


It wasn’t corruption, it was ineptness and a desire to quickly close out a high profile case 

The Central Park 5 were obviously innocent of what they were accused of, yet we have Conservatives who insist they must be guilty as charged


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a racist would have them released back in the community. Standard democrat procedure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These individuals completed their sentences, which were very short as they were youths at the time.  They received much less time than if they were Honkies in Iowa burning a homosexual flag.
> 
> But it was Bill DeBlasio and Andrew "Fredo" Cuomo who opened up the city checkbook and paid a massive payoff to these characters.
Click to expand...

They received $45 million for the public outrage, torture and loss of life they wrongly received


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal city fathers made them millionaires, I don't think that they are going to be knocking over any convenience stores
Click to expand...

They didn’t break any laws before they were arrested, or after

It was those who prosecuted and persecuted them that deserved prison


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.




Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.

To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.

Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.

Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction. 

And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal city fathers made them millionaires, I don't think that they are going to be knocking over any convenience stores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn’t break any laws before they were arrested, or after
> 
> It was those who prosecuted and persecuted them that deserved prison
Click to expand...



I'd be in favor of sending Dinkins and Cuomo to prison over this.   They were the characters in charge.  Lock em up.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the names of these democrats that released these animals back out to the black neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> They have been good citizens
> 
> proves you were wrong about them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a racist would have them released back in the community. Standard democrat procedure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These individuals completed their sentences, which were very short as they were youths at the time.  They received much less time than if they were Honkies in Iowa burning a homosexual flag.
> 
> But it was Bill DeBlasio and Andrew "Fredo" Cuomo who opened up the city checkbook and paid a massive payoff to these characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They received $45 million for the public outrage, torture and loss of life they wrongly received
Click to expand...



Where is the proof that the state or city mistreated them?    They confessed and got minimum terms in the penitentiary.

Why was the state supposed to let them go, after they admitted they were guilty?

Even if they were innocent, it wasn't the state or city's fault.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
Click to expand...


New York succumbed to panic and hysteria to quickly convict five teens who were in the wrong place at the wrong time
Citizens like Donald Trump riled up the hate mobs which turned the community against five teens who had done nothing. 

Eventually, justice prevailed
But not before five teens had their lives ruined


----------



## Tommy Tainant

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t corruption, it was ineptness and a desire to quickly close out a high profile case
> 
> The Central Park 5 were obviously innocent of what they were accused of, yet we have Conservatives who insist they must be guilty as charged
Click to expand...

The corruption was in the investigation.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
Click to expand...

Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.


----------



## Norman

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t corruption, it was ineptness and a desire to quickly close out a high profile case
> 
> The Central Park 5 were obviously innocent of what they were accused of, yet we have Conservatives who insist they must be guilty as charged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption was in the investigation.
Click to expand...


Was it the moment when each of them admitted that "We raped her."

Leftists always go against the facts.


----------



## Norman

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
Click to expand...


Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.

Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.


----------



## Polishprince

Norman said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
Click to expand...



Remember that these are the same liberals who are led by Nancy Pelosi.  Pelosi glorifies the MS13 animals as Children of God.  MS13's motto is "Kill, Rape , Control"


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
Click to expand...

There was no crime from the five teens

The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media

The media should have done a better job


----------



## rightwinger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.
Click to expand...

Trump turned up the hate

The kids had no chance for a fair trial


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
Click to expand...


They raped a woman. Everyone knows this.

Stop listening to fake news.


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They raped a woman. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Stop listening to fake news.
Click to expand...

They never got near her

The actual rapist is in prison


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They raped a woman. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Stop listening to fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never got near her
> 
> The actual rapist is in prison
Click to expand...


Raping her were some of the best moments of their life. And reading about it were some of yours.

The fact that she was white and they were black makes it even more fantastical doesn't it?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
Click to expand...

Wrong, moron.


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They raped a woman. Everyone knows this.
> 
> Stop listening to fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never got near her
> 
> The actual rapist is in prison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raping her were some of the best moments of their life. And reading about it were some of yours.
> 
> The fact that she was white and they were black makes it even more fantastical doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Now you are just fantasizing


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump turned up the hate
> 
> The kids had no chance for a fair trial
Click to expand...


How did Trump make these suspects confess?   How did he force the jurors to find them guilty?

He had nothing to do with the case


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump turned up the hate
> 
> The kids had no chance for a fair trial
Click to expand...

Trump didn't say a thing until after both trials, moron.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.
Click to expand...

History had shown Trump and his hate, are wrong


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump turned up the hate
> 
> The kids had no chance for a fair trial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't say a thing until after both trials, moron.
Click to expand...

Yes he did


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cheerleader against these youngsters. Shame on you for echoing his wickedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump turned up the hate
> 
> The kids had no chance for a fair trial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't say a thing until after both trials, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## Norman

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History had shown Trump and his hate, are wrong
Click to expand...


Trump showed logic reason and facts. You got very angry. Triggered weak little man.

That's what actually happened.


----------



## Polishprince

If the jurors in the county of New York weren't impartial, if the jury pool was that polluted, why didn't the defendants get the festivities moved upstate to Cattaraugus or one of the other civilized counties in the state?


----------



## rightwinger

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History had shown Trump and his hate, are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump showed logic reason and facts. You got very angry. Triggered weak little man.
> 
> That's what actually happened.
Click to expand...


Trump went on a rant without any facts

Who executes 15 year olds for a non lethal crime?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time.
> 
> Unless of course, you can get dumb liberals behind you who believe it's heroic to rape and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History had shown Trump and his hate, are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump showed logic reason and facts. You got very angry. Triggered weak little man.
> 
> That's what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump went on a rant without any facts
> 
> Who executes 15 year olds for a non lethal crime?
Click to expand...



No one would have executed a 15 year old.

Even if they were sentenced to death, they wouldn't have sat down in the electric chair until they were in their mid 20's at least.

Further, they got just a minor prison sentence, they were laughing about how they got away even before they lined up a patsy to cop to it. 5 to 10 isn't  shit.

Honkies get more than that for burning a Homosexual flag or banner.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get


What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get


What is the significance of Trump perceiving them as black? What are you trying to do by posting that Trump perceives them as black in the same post where you post "guilty as you can get?" Are you trying to connect these two items?


----------



## Polishprince

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?
Click to expand...



Trump is supposed to be a racist nazi , and that is the only reason why he wanted the CP5 arrested in the first place.


----------



## EvMetro

Polishprince said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is supposed to be a racist nazi , and that is the only reason why he wanted the CP5 arrested in the first place.
Click to expand...

That is indeed the narrative that rightwinger is fighting to evade.  He knows that there is nothing to prove Trump wanted the rapists punished because of their race, so he has been dodging this since the first page of the thread.  He certainly is aware that he has been dodging this, he is just hiding out like commies do.


----------



## Polishprince

EvMetro said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is supposed to be a racist nazi , and that is the only reason why he wanted the CP5 arrested in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is indeed the narrative that rightwinger is fighting to evade.  He knows that there is nothing to prove Trump wanted the rapists punished because of their race, so he has been dodging this since the first page of the thread.  He certainly is aware that he has been dodging this, he is just hiding out like commies do.
Click to expand...



Of course, the narrative is absurd.   Trump and his family lived in the neighborhood.  He wanted the actual, real perps pinched and taken off the streets, whether the responsible criminals were honkies or black people.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no crime from the five teens
> 
> The crime was in the police and prosecutors and the media
> 
> The media should have done a better job
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History had shown Trump and his hate, are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump showed logic reason and facts. You got very angry. Triggered weak little man.
> 
> That's what actually happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump went on a rant without any facts
> 
> Who executes 15 year olds for a non lethal crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one would have executed a 15 year old.
> 
> Even if they were sentenced to death, they wouldn't have sat down in the electric chair until they were in their mid 20's at least.
> 
> Further, they got just a minor prison sentence, they were laughing about how they got away even before they lined up a patsy to cop to it. 5 to 10 isn't  shit.
> 
> Honkies get more than that for burning a Homosexual flag or banner.
Click to expand...

No shit!

We are a civilized society. We do not execute minors for non lethal crimes
Our sick President doesn’t realize it


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is supposed to be a racist nazi , and that is the only reason why he wanted the CP5 arrested in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is indeed the narrative that rightwinger is fighting to evade.  He knows that there is nothing to prove Trump wanted the rapists punished because of their race, so he has been dodging this since the first page of the thread.  He certainly is aware that he has been dodging this, he is just hiding out like commies do.
Click to expand...




EvMetro said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> What is the significance of them being black? Is there some connection between their blackness and Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is supposed to be a racist nazi , and that is the only reason why he wanted the CP5 arrested in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is indeed the narrative that rightwinger is fighting to evade.  He knows that there is nothing to prove Trump wanted the rapists punished because of their race, so he has been dodging this since the first page of the thread.  He certainly is aware that he has been dodging this, he is just hiding out like commies do.
Click to expand...

Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old suspects in a non lethal crime

Black or White....it shows what a monster Trump is


----------



## B. Kidd

Central Park 5 is old history.

Now, Commie DiBlasio has killer middle school age niggas to deal with.
My guess is that NYC fucks this up and justice won't be done.
Just a guess, tho'.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old suspects in a non lethal crime
> 
> Black or White....it shows what a monster Trump is



You sure got slippery about your post on page one of this thread:



rightwinger said:


> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get



You have evaded answering what the significance is of Trump perceiving them as black, and how that is connected to "guilty as you can get".

Cat got your tongue?  I saw a bigger kid in grade school try to force a cat into the toilet, and it was a wet n wild fight like no other.  Your fight to evade the above post reminds me of that cat...


----------



## Faun

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
Click to expand...

Liar. Wise never said he raped Meili.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old suspects in a non lethal crime
> 
> Black or White....it shows what a monster Trump is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure got slippery about your post on page one of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have evaded answering what the significance is of Trump perceiving them as black, and how that is connected to "guilty as you can get".
> 
> Cat got your tongue?  I saw a bigger kid in grade school try to force a cat into the toilet, and it was a wet n wild fight like no other.  Your fight to evade the above post reminds me of that cat...
Click to expand...

Shows what a fucking racist Trump is


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Wise never said he raped Meili.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...

Alternative facts

if the facts don’t match your position .....just make them up


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the confession tapes.
> '
> 
> Which part of "I RAPED HER" do you have trouble with?
> 
> ... But hey it was only the first time so... not a real rape and murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Wise never said he raped Meili.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alternative facts
> 
> if the facts don’t match your position .....just make them up
Click to expand...

Despite their confessions, not one of them said Matias Reyes, or anyone they didn't know, was there raping and brutalizing Meili.


----------



## bodecea

The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.


----------



## DGS49

Actually, Our Exalted President borrowed his analysis from Ann Coulter, who has written extensively on this case.

For those who care to know the truth, she details everything irrefutably in several of her syndicated columns.  The "5" brutalized and attempted to rape her without apparent success. Afterward, a sixth personage came on the scene, successfully raped her, and much later confessed.  The DNA of the sixth person was adduced at the time of the crime, so the appearance of another rapist was anticipated.

If you have no other reason to hate Mayor D, his misdirecting millions of taxpayer dollars to these rapists might be sufficient reason by itself.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old suspects in a non lethal crime
> 
> Black or White....it shows what a monster Trump is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure got slippery about your post on page one of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have evaded answering what the significance is of Trump perceiving them as black, and how that is connected to "guilty as you can get".
> 
> Cat got your tongue?  I saw a bigger kid in grade school try to force a cat into the toilet, and it was a wet n wild fight like no other.  Your fight to evade the above post reminds me of that cat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows what a fucking racist Trump is
Click to expand...

What shows what a racist he is?  We're you able to find something that proves Trump wanted the rapists punished because of their race?   I already know you will be evading this, but let's see what you have...


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> Actually, Our Exalted President borrowed his analysis from Ann Coulter, who has written extensively on this case.
> 
> For those who care to know the truth, she details everything irrefutably in several of her syndicated columns.  The "5" brutalized and attempted to rape her without apparent success. Afterward, a sixth personage came on the scene, successfully raped her, and much later confessed.  The DNA of the sixth person was adduced at the time of the crime, so the appearance of another rapist was anticipated.
> 
> If you have no other reason to hate Mayor D, his misdirecting millions of taxpayer dollars to these rapists might be sufficient reason by itself.



They brutalized and attempted to rape the jogger but got not a drop of blood on them, left not a hair as evidence. 
The actual rapist not only described the crime scene but how he dragged her into the woods corresponding with evidence at the scene


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.


Link?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn’t it had to do with a man that was doing 33 to life trying to get away from Wise and said anything to get a transfer.. and white libs have been begging to show white guilt.. they got their opportunity lol wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmm....Are you claiming he faked his DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what DNA airs don’t ya?
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## Norman

DGS49 said:


> Actually, Our Exalted President borrowed his analysis from Ann Coulter, who has written extensively on this case.
> 
> For those who care to know the truth, she details everything irrefutably in several of her syndicated columns.  The "5" brutalized and attempted to rape her without apparent success. Afterward, a sixth personage came on the scene, successfully raped her, and much later confessed.  The DNA of the sixth person was adduced at the time of the crime, so the appearance of another rapist was anticipated.
> 
> If you have no other reason to hate Mayor D, his misdirecting millions of taxpayer dollars to these rapists might be sufficient reason by itself.



You know, the fact that she was first raped by a few rapists, and then a other man came... who also turned out to be a rapist... does not speak well for the community the idiots are defending.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York succumbed to panic and hysteria to quickly convict five teens who were in the wrong place at the wrong time
> Citizens like Donald Trump riled up the hate mobs which turned the community against five teens who had done nothing.
> 
> Eventually, justice prevailed
> But not before five teens had their lives ruined
Click to expand...

According to there confession to friends they did it


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old suspects in a non lethal crime
> 
> Black or White....it shows what a monster Trump is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure got slippery about your post on page one of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Trump, they are black
> As close to guilty as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have evaded answering what the significance is of Trump perceiving them as black, and how that is connected to "guilty as you can get".
> 
> Cat got your tongue?  I saw a bigger kid in grade school try to force a cat into the toilet, and it was a wet n wild fight like no other.  Your fight to evade the above post reminds me of that cat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows what a fucking racist Trump is
Click to expand...

What does? Are you going to evade like I said you would?


----------



## blackhawk

BFD there are Democrats who still believe Trump coluded with Russia.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> Riddle me this, joe.
> 
> If the CP5 were the boy scouts and upstanding citizens that liberals contend, why were their law abiding neighbors, people like Donald J Trump not testifying on their behalf talking about what great kids they were and how they could never commit such a heinous crime?



Donald Trump wasn't one of their neighbors. 



jknowgood said:


> Sounds like Ford's evidence against Kavanaugh. You thought he was guilty. How one sided you are.



I wouldn't have put Kavanaugh in jail on Ford's evidence, but it was enough to not put him on SCOTUS.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a shocking indictment of police corruption. Then you have gobshite trump and his cult followers on their racist jihad.
> All the yahoos on here defending this conviction are the most hideous racist shites on the board. trumpers to a man.
> Innocent - victims of a corrupt and racist establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this happened in one of the most Leftard, ultraliberal extremist jurisdictions in the nation.  New York City.
> 
> To say this was racism, is an indictment of liberalism.
> 
> Look at the other racist cases out there, in Chicago, LA, Cleveland, Baltimore.
> 
> Its very rare, exceedingly rare, when this kind of accusation of racism comes up against a conservative jurisdiction.
> 
> And these cities that are accused all voted against the President.   It isn't Trump's fault that the fat cigarette salesman was killed in police custody in NY, or that Freddie Gay met a similar fate in the custody of the Charm City constabularies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York succumbed to panic and hysteria to quickly convict five teens who were in the wrong place at the wrong time
> Citizens like Donald Trump riled up the hate mobs which turned the community against five teens who had done nothing.
> 
> Eventually, justice prevailed
> But not before five teens had their lives ruined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to there confession to friends they did it
Click to expand...


Bull....they never confessed to friends


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bodecea said:


> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.


It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
Click to expand...

You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.


Look at you making fun of skin color while pretending to like blacks lol


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
Click to expand...

Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
Click to expand...

Link? When did that happen?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
Click to expand...

They didnt do it. Only racist shits like you and donny still believe that.


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt do it. Only racist shits like you and donny still believe that.
Click to expand...

Why did they tell their friends they did it? Why did they tell the cops they did it? Why do you want black woman to be exposed to them?


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this, joe.
> 
> If the CP5 were the boy scouts and upstanding citizens that liberals contend, why were their law abiding neighbors, people like Donald J Trump not testifying on their behalf talking about what great kids they were and how they could never commit such a heinous crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wasn't one of their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Ford's evidence against Kavanaugh. You thought he was guilty. How one sided you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have put Kavanaugh in jail on Ford's evidence, but it was enough to not put him on SCOTUS.
Click to expand...



Actually, you're wrong.   The incident happened in Central Park,which is a mere 2 blocks away from Mr. Trump's humble home in Manhattan on 5th Ave.

There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?


----------



## Jitss617

Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
Click to expand...



They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.

Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.

A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.

These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
Click to expand...

Another fabrication from the right

They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that CRC trumpanzees still say they are guilty is because their orange god says it.   #Becauseitsacult.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
Click to expand...



If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.

Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an indication of how dangerous this cult is. I suppose lying about a rape case is small potatoes compared to tearing down the constitution but its the same level of toxicity.
> 
> 
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
Click to expand...

They weren’t there
The rapist acted alone


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
Click to expand...

So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think men that violently raped and almost killed a woman should be allowed back into the black community? Why do you have blacks so much?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
Click to expand...



They admitted to being in Central Park that day.

The only "proof" that we have that the rapist acted alone was his self serving statement after he met the CP5 in the joint.   Not everyone serving time in the penitentiary is as much of a stand up guy as you might think.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
Click to expand...

Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They admitted to being in Central Park that day.
> 
> The only "proof" that we have that the rapist acted alone was his self serving statement after he met the CP5 in the joint.   Not everyone serving time in the penitentiary is as much of a stand up guy as you might think.
Click to expand...


It is a huge park. 

There was no physical evidence that anyone was there except the rapist. Burden of proof is on you


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
Click to expand...



Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They admitted to being in Central Park that day.
> 
> The only "proof" that we have that the rapist acted alone was his self serving statement after he met the CP5 in the joint.   Not everyone serving time in the penitentiary is as much of a stand up guy as you might think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a huge park.
> 
> There was no physical evidence that anyone was there except the rapist. Burden of proof is on you
Click to expand...



The suspects that were picked up confessed.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
Click to expand...




Hey, RW, if you were out walking in the park one night, and you came upon a rape occurring, would you, 

a. think "wow, nice tits, I've got a perfect chance to feel them, while the woman is being distracted by being raped"


or 


b. other?


----------



## Correll

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonukes? Hypothetically, if you were walking in the park one night, and came upon a woman being raped,
> 
> 
> would you,
> 
> 
> A. think, "wow nice tits, I have a perfect chance to feel them up, while she is being distracted by being raped"
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> B. Other?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
> _Of the 37 youths brought in for questioning about the multiple violent attacks in the park that night, only 10 were charged with a crime and only five for the rape of the jogger: Antron McCray, Yusef Salaam, Raymond Santana, Kevin Richardson and Korey Wise. All five confessed -- four on videotape with adult relatives present and one with a parent present, but not on videotape.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> DNA evidence didn't convict them, so it couldn't "exonerate" them. This was a gang attack. It was always known that other rapists "got away," as the prosecutor told the jury, and that none of the defendants' DNA was found in the jogger's cervix or on her sock -- the only samples that were taken.
> 
> While it blows most people away to find out that none of the suspects' DNA was found on Meili, this is a sleight of hand. The trick is that we're looking at it through a modern lens. True, today, these kids' DNA would have been found all over the crime scene. But in 1989, DNA was a primitive science. Cops wouldn't have even bothered collecting samples for DNA tests back then.
> 
> The case was solved with other evidence -- and there was a lot of it.
> 
> On the drive to the precinct, Raymond Santana blurted out, "I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's t*ts." The cops didn't even know about a rape yet.
> 
> Yusef Salaam announced to the detective interviewing him, "I was there, but I didn't rape her." Even if true, under the law, anyone who participated in the attack on Meili is guilty of her rape.
> 
> Two of Korey Wise's friends said that when they ran into him on the street the day after the attack, he told them the cops were after him. "You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!"
> 
> Taken to the scene of the crime by a detective and a prosecutor, he said, "Damn, damn, that's a lot of blood. ... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn't know how bad she was. It was dark. I couldn't see how much blood there was at night."
> 
> Wise also told a detective that someone he thought was named "Rudy" stole the jogger's Walkman and belt pouch. The jogger was still in a coma. The police did not know yet that a Walkman had been stolen from her.
> 
> Wise told a friend's sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn't rape the jogger; he "only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f---ed her." Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> The night of the attack, Richardson told an acquaintance, "We just raped somebody." The crotch of his underwear was suspiciously stained with semen, grass stains, dirt and debris. Walking near the crime scene with a detective the next day, Richardson said, "This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred."
> 
> Santana and Richardson independently brought investigators to the precise location of the attack on the jogger.
> 
> Recall that, when all these statements were made, no one -- not the police, the witnesses, the suspects, or their friends and acquaintances -- knew whether Meili would emerge from her coma and be able to identify her attackers._
> 
> Sarah Burns, who co-wrote and co-directed the propaganda film "The Central Park Five" with her father (whose reputation she has now destroyed), waved away the defendants' confessions -- forget all the other evidence -- in a 2016 New York Times op-ed, explaining: "The power imbalance in an interrogation room is extreme, especially when the suspects are young teenagers, afraid of the police and unfamiliar with the justice system or their rights."
> 
> Far from trembling and afraid, as Burns imagines, the suspects were singing the rap song "Wild Thing" for hours in the precinct house, laughing and joking about raping the jogger. One of the attackers said, "It was fun."
> 
> When a cop told Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than mugging people in Central Park, Santana responded, "I already got mines," and laughed with another boy from the park.
> 
> One of the youths arrested that night stated on videotape that he heard Santana and another boy laughing about "how they 'made a woman bleed.'"
> 
> They sound absolutely _terrified!_
> 
> In Burns' defense, she knows so little about that case that she called the prosecutor by the wrong name in her op-ed.
> 
> The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them.
> 
> This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman?
> 
> A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun.
> 
> The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door.
> 
> That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many fabricated and factual errors in that screed to respond to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, RW, if you were out walking in the park one night, and you came upon a rape occurring, would you,
> 
> a. think "wow, nice tits, I've got a perfect chance to feel them, while the woman is being distracted by being raped"
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other?
Click to expand...

And the typical democrat voter


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?



So your argument is because Kavanuagh was rich and white, he should get away with being a serial rapist?


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this, joe.
> 
> If the CP5 were the boy scouts and upstanding citizens that liberals contend, why were their law abiding neighbors, people like Donald J Trump not testifying on their behalf talking about what great kids they were and how they could never commit such a heinous crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wasn't one of their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Ford's evidence against Kavanaugh. You thought he was guilty. How one sided you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have put Kavanaugh in jail on Ford's evidence, but it was enough to not put him on SCOTUS.
Click to expand...

The evidence was fabricated as so with Trump.


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your argument is because Kavanuagh was rich and white, he should get away with being a serial rapist?
Click to expand...

Clinton did with evidence. Ford didn't know when, where or how and all of her witnesses denied it happened.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your argument is because Kavanuagh was rich and white, he should get away with being a serial rapist?
Click to expand...



Not at all.   My argument is that the Montgomery County constabularies, a government outfit in a liberal jurisdiction, didn't think the case was even worthy of investigation.

Yet, you wanted to ruin the man's life, career and family over the accusation.

I would have had no problem if the Montgomery County would have sent a team of detectives to find and investigate the crime scene, take swabs, have the alleged victims undergo medical examinations, bring in the school alumni for questioning, etc.

But none of that happened, the officials in Montgomery knew it was all bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your argument is because Kavanuagh was rich and white, he should get away with being a serial rapist?
Click to expand...

No, shit for brains, his argument is that your accusations require some actual evidence to support.  Otherwise you are smearing the man.


----------



## bripat9643

initforme said:


> Evidence does not point to them being the perpetrators.  They were exonerated because there is no chance they are guilty.


Wrong.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say these guys are all innocent.  What then?  Trump's opinion would be wrong, and so would mine.  What then.  What would be the significance of this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The significance is that Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year old rapists
> 
> Shows what a moron he was and still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really claiming that all the political fighting about the central park 5 is about Trump advocating for a death sentence?  That it is not about painting trump as a racist?  C'mon...  nobody would ever believe this crock of shit.  That was the lamest hail Mary I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them being Black was enough for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, their attacking and putting that poor woman in a coma was enough for Trump.....
> 
> The Central Park 5 Were Murderous Thugs - Frontpagemag
> 
> The Central Park Five’s attorneys — as well as Ava DuVernay’s new Netflix series — have tried to portray the five teens as frightened little lambs who were intimidated and coerced by law-enforcement authorities into making false confessions. But in the precinct house after their apprehension, the suspects were loudly singing the rap song “Wild Thing” for an extended period of time while they laughed uproariously about what they had just done to Trisha Meili. When a police officer suggested to Raymond Santana that he should have been out with a girlfriend rather than attacking strangers in Central Park, the boy laughed and replied, “I already got mines.” These are not the words and actions of people trembling in fear.
> 
> The coercion theory is further discredited by the fact that the interrogations of McCray, Richardson, and Santana were videotaped and, in compliance with legal requirements for cases involving minors, were conducted in the presence of a parent or guardian. Wise, meanwhile, was already 16 at the time, thus he was unaccompanied by an adult during his videotaped interrogation. Salaam was 15 but had a fake ID listing his age as 16, so his questioning began without a parent or guardian present. But before long, his mother arrived at the precinct and requested that her son be provided with a lawyer; Salaam's confession was not videotaped.
> 
> The video footage of McCray, Richardson, Santana, and Wise was damning indeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _Antron McCray:_ “We charged her. We got her on the ground. Everybody started hitting her and stuff. She was on the ground. Everybody stomping and everything. Then we got, each — I grabbed one arm, some other kid grabbed one arm, and we grabbed her legs and stuff. Then we all took turns getting on her, getting on top of her.”
> 
> _Kevin Richardson:_ “Raymond [Santana] had her arms, and Steve [Lopez, who accepted a plea bargain rather than face trial] had her legs. He spread it out. And Antron [McCray] got on top, took her panties off.”
> 
> _Raymond Santana:_ “He was smacking her. He was saying, ‘Shut up, bitch!’ Just smacking her…. I was grabbing the lady’s tits.”
> 
> _Kharey Wise:_ “This was my first rape.”
> 
> When  investigators at one point asked the fifth suspect, Yusef Salaam, why he had tried to smash the victim's skull, he replied, “It was fun.”
> 
> Some additional pieces of evidence also demonstrate that the Central Park Five were very much involved in the attack against Miss Meili:
> 
> 
> 
> While being driven to the police precinct shortly after his apprehension, Raymond Santana blurted out: “I had nothing to do with the rape. All I did was feel the woman's tits.”
> Yusef Salaam told a detective who interviewed him: “I was there, but I didn't rape her.”
> Kevin Richardson — whose underwear was stained with semen, grass, and dirt – told an acquaintance shortly after the attack: “We just raped somebody.”
> On April 20th, both Kevin Richardson and Raymond Santana independently brought investigators to the precise location where the previous night's attack had occurred. Richardson, for his part, told the detective: “This is where we got her ... where the raping occurred.”
> In the company of his father, Richardson told investigators that the source of several scratches on his neck had been the fingernails of a desperate Trisha Meili.
> When Kharey Wise on April 20th went with a detective and an Assistant District Attorney to the scene of the previous night's attack, he said: “Damn, damn that’s a lot of blood. Damn, this is really bad, that’s a lot of blood.... I knew she was bleeding, but I didn’t know how bad she was. It was really dark. I couldn’t see how much blood there was at night.”
> Wise also told a detective that someone named  “Rudy” had fondled the jogger’s breasts and stolen her Walkman. His knowledge about the existence of the Walkman was highly significant, for at that time, not even the police were yet aware that the jogger had been carrying such a device.
> Two of Wise's friends testified that the day after the attack on Miss Meili, Wise had told them: “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night? That was us!”
> One of the numerous young people who were arrested for their participation in the various Central Park attacks of April 19th stated, on videotape, that he had heard Raymond Santana and another boy laughing about “how they 'made a woman bleed.'”
> In short, there wasn't merely a mountain of evidence indicating that the Central Park Five had participated in the brutalization of Miss Meili. There was an Everest of evidence.
> 
> Defenders of the Five point out that the DNA of the semen inside the jogger's cervix did not match that of McCray, Richardson, Santana, Wise, or Salaam — supposedly proving the boys' innocence. But in fact, it proves only that none of those five had actually penetrated the victim's vagina. It does not negate the fact that _all five_ provided _vivid testimony_ proving beyond any doubt that they were part of the vicious horde that had committed one of the most brutal, barbaric attacks in living memory. Nor does it alter the fact that their mere presence in that horde made them legally complicit in Miss Meili's rape. The fact that their semen was not inside the victim's body is not a get-out-of-jail-free card. Authorities _always_ knew that there were other assailants, besides the Five, who had brutalized the victim and gotten away.
> ---------
> 
> In 2002, a convicted serial rapist named Matias Reyes — who was already serving a 33-years-to-life sentence for other felonies but had never been investigated as a suspect in the Central Park jogger case — suddenly confessed to having perpetrated Trisha Meili's April 19, 1989 rape. Authorities quickly confirmed his claim by matching his DNA with the DNA from the semen which had been collected during the original investigation thirteen years earlier. Reyes's confession had no bearing on the prison time that he was already serving, as the statute of limitations regarding the Trisha Meili case had expired.
> 
> Reyes was a violent psychopath with a long history of forcing his way into women's apartments and attacking them. In one of those cases, he had raped a then-pregnant woman named Lourdes Gonzalez before stabbing her nine times while her young children were in the next room, listening to their mother suffer and die. And yet now, not only was Reyes confessing to a crime for which he had never even been charged, but he was claiming (falsely) to have acted alone in attacking Trisha Meili in Central Park. Why?
> 
> Reyes said he felt guilty that five innocent men had been punished for a crime that he committed. But those punishments were basically over by the time Reyes made his confession. Four members of the Central Park Five were already out of prison, and the fifth, Kharey Wise, was scheduled to be released very soon. It is simply not believable that a lifelong remorseless monster like Matias Reyes would suddenly have been motivated by a pang of guilt. A much more plausible explanation rests with the well-substantiated fact that Reyes, who had recentlybeen moved to Kharey Wise's prison cellblock, feared Wise's gang and desperately wanted to be transferred to a more secure and hospitable prison location. And sure enough, after he confessed to the rape of Miss Meili, he quickly received the transfer that he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet none of their stories matched up and the physical evidence did not support their claims
> 
> More interesting is that these boys supposedly carried out such a viscous attack without getting a spot of blood on them or leaving behind any physical evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any evidence you mean DNA evidence. Which they did leave behind, but it was years and years ago...
> 
> Rightwinger, were you raped as a child? It must be the case, so full of evil. Defending rapists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They caught the guy who did it......I have no sympathy for him
> I do have sympathy for those wrongly accused and convicted
Click to expand...

He is only one of the guys who did it.

July 25, 2018 - CENTRAL PARK RAPISTS: TRUMP WAS RIGHT​
_The actual evidence doesn't matter. Again, the victim was a privileged white woman (BAD!) and the perpetrators were youths of color (GOOD!). So the media lied and claimed the DNA evidence "exonerated" them. 

This allegation was based on Matias Reyes' confession to the attack -- and his claim that he acted alone. His DNA matched the unidentified DNA on the jogger -- proving nothing, other than that he was the one of the others who "got away." He is also the "Rudy" who stole her Walkman, as Wise said at the time. How did Wise know Reyes -- or "Rudy" -- had taken a Walkman? 

A cellmate claims Reyes told him that he heard a woman screaming in the park that night and ran to join the fun. 

The "exoneration" comes down to Reyes' unsubstantiated claim that he acted alone. Years of careful investigation, videotaped confessions, witness statements, assembling evidence, trial by jury and repeated appeals -- all that is nothing compared to the word of an upstanding citizen like Reyes, a violent psychopath who sexually assaulted his own mother and raped and murdered a pregnant woman while her children heard the attack through the bedroom door. 

That's the sum total of the "exoneration": the word of a psycho. 

Note that Reyes faced absolutely no penalty for his confession -- the statute of limitations had run out years earlier. Before he confessed, Reyes had been moved to Korey Wise's cellblock. He requested a transfer on the grounds that he feared Wise's gang. All he had to do was confess -- with no penalty -- and he got his prison transfer! 

Not even this monster's self-serving "confession" can explain away the five attackers' other crimes that night -- vicious beatings that left one parkgoer unconscious and another permanently injured. These attacks, the "Central Park Five" never disputed, and frequently admitted._​


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> The confessions are all here @ this channel.
> 
> COURT ON CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> Courts declared those so called confessions invalid...they were that bad
> 
> So bad that it cost NY .$40 million
Click to expand...

ROFL!  Only because an aging judge wanted a glowing obituary.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime

Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> 
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
Click to expand...

Innocent? How did they take the cops to the scene? Why did they admit to it?


----------



## rightwinger

Tommy Tainant said:


> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?



The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies

Hard to do


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> 
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
Click to expand...



There was no particular "hate and hostility" toward these defendants in New York at all.  Their lawyers didn't even try to move the case to Cattaraugus  or one of the other Civilized counties of western New York to hear the case because of NYC "hostility" you say that neighborhood fathers like Mr. Trump generated.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?




One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.


Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> 
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent? How did they take the cops to the scene? Why did they admit to it?
Click to expand...



They didn’t take the cops to the scene. The cops had to show them on a map where the crime scene was because they were all pointing to different areas


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> 
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
Click to expand...



You say non lethal like it is a good thing. THis was a vicious horrific crime.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
Click to expand...

False confessions given when cops told them the others were accusing you of the rape so you better come up with a confession now


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies
> 
> Hard to do
Click to expand...

A few of them raped her before others bashed her face in. Question is should trump have them Assassinated To help save black woman in the community.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent? How did they take the cops to the scene? Why did they admit to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t take the cops to the scene. The cops had to show them on a map where the crime scene was because they were all pointing to different areas
Click to expand...


The fact that the suspects weren't able to read maps doesn't make them innocent.

The crime happened in a well known location in New York, Central Park, where the youths were able to find on the ground, even if they couldn't find it on a map.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent? How did they take the cops to the scene? Why did they admit to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t take the cops to the scene. The cops had to show them on a map where the crime scene was because they were all pointing to different areas
Click to expand...


RW, if you were walking in the park one night, and came upon a rape, would you think "hey, nice tits, and I have a prefect chance to feel them while she is distracted by being raped" or would you "other"?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they had no idea where the location of the rape was until police showed them a map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone knew that the crime occurred in Central Park, a city
> facility just 2 blocks from the Trump home, where his old lady and his children slept at night.     Any responsible man would have been very concerned about this kind of event right in the neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump advocated the death penalty for 15 year olds in a non lethal crime
> 
> Turns out they were innocent. Trump riled up hate and hostility towards those boys and never apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent? How did they take the cops to the scene? Why did they admit to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn’t take the cops to the scene. The cops had to show them on a map where the crime scene was because they were all pointing to different areas
Click to expand...

No they took them, the kids commented freely about things they did. About blood the Walkman.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False confessions given when cops told them the others were accusing you of the rape so you better come up with a confession now
Click to expand...



At least some of them, just blurted it out, in the car ride, before any coercion. Others volunteered information to their friends about the attack.


That you are ignoring that, makes it look like you support people you know are rapists, for ideological reasons, and makes you a monster.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False confessions given when cops told them the others were accusing you of the rape so you better come up with a confession now
Click to expand...

Now blacks are liars? Wow


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies
> 
> Hard to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few of them raped her before others bashed her face in. Question is should trump have them Assassinated To help save black woman in the community.
Click to expand...


Not what the police claimed. They said she was beaten first with a stick, then held down and raped


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False confessions given when cops told them the others were accusing you of the rape so you better come up with a confession now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least some of them, just blurted it out, in the car ride, before any coercion. Others volunteered information to their friends about the attack.
> 
> 
> That you are ignoring that, makes it look like you support people you know are rapists, for ideological reasons, and makes you a monster.
Click to expand...

Nobody said anything in the car ride or said anything to friends admitting an attack. 
There was no such testimony in the trial


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies
> 
> Hard to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few of them raped her before others bashed her face in. Question is should trump have them Assassinated To help save black woman in the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what the police claimed. They said she was beaten first with a stick, then held down and raped
Click to expand...

According to the confessions she  fought back as they were raping her , some bashed her face in, so the blood came out after , the ones that raped her first wouldnt have blood on them, blood leaks out,, she was unconscious for laying there for awhile before she was found.  They didn’t rape the blood lol her pussy isn’t her head lol

anyway.. why do you hate blacks so much?
Shouldn’t we be removing the bad elements in the black community? Or do you like the violence and murder? Interesting


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies
> 
> Hard to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few of them raped her before others bashed her face in. Question is should trump have them Assassinated To help save black woman in the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what the police claimed. They said she was beaten first with a stick, then held down and raped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the confessions she  fought back as they were raping her , some bashed her face in, so the blood came out after , the ones that raped her first wouldnt have blood on them, blood leaks out,, she was unconscious for laying there for awhile before she was found.  They didn’t rape the blood lol her pussy isn’t her head lol
> 
> anyway.. why do you hate blacks so much?
> Shouldn’t we be removing the bad elements in the black community? Or do you like the violence and murder? Interesting
Click to expand...

You have been making up “facts” throughout this thread
Not playing with you anymore


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman nearly bled to death and none of the five had any blood on their shoes, clothes or bodies
> 
> Hard to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few of them raped her before others bashed her face in. Question is should trump have them Assassinated To help save black woman in the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what the police claimed. They said she was beaten first with a stick, then held down and raped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the confessions she  fought back as they were raping her , some bashed her face in, so the blood came out after , the ones that raped her first wouldnt have blood on them, blood leaks out,, she was unconscious for laying there for awhile before she was found.  They didn’t rape the blood lol her pussy isn’t her head lol
> 
> anyway.. why do you hate blacks so much?
> Shouldn’t we be removing the bad elements in the black community? Or do you like the violence and murder? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been making up “facts” throughout this thread
> Not playing with you anymore
Click to expand...

Facts are on film,, they raped her now let’s talk about your hate for the black community


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this, joe.
> 
> If the CP5 were the boy scouts and upstanding citizens that liberals contend, why were their law abiding neighbors, people like Donald J Trump not testifying on their behalf talking about what great kids they were and how they could never commit such a heinous crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump wasn't one of their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Ford's evidence against Kavanaugh. You thought he was guilty. How one sided you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have put Kavanaugh in jail on Ford's evidence, but it was enough to not put him on SCOTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're wrong.   The incident happened in Central Park,which is a mere 2 blocks away from Mr. Trump's humble home in Manhattan on 5th Ave.
> 
> There was no DNA in the Kavanaugh case, the liberal Montgomery County sheriffs did absolutely nothing to even investigate the alleged incident, yet, for you, it was enough to tar the man's reputation and call him a Serial Gang Rapist and ruin his family and his career?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

So everybody who lives near Central Park are neighbors??


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
> They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
> They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick
Click to expand...

Slavery, Jim Crow.. = Democrats 

republicans ended it. So now to make blacks pay democrats are releasing criminals back in the community


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who falsely accused them and denied their rights were allowed back into their community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
Click to expand...

And yet none of that blood was on any of the purported rapists. Exactly how do you rape someone covered in blood without getting any of their blood on yourself.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> They "falsely accused" themselves.    They were bragging to their friends about it.
> 
> Yes, sometimes teenagers lie and brag about this kind of thing.
> 
> A friend of mine who was a detective told me in a bar about the murder of a drug pusher by a several young Honky teens. One was bragging and a donut waitress told the police about it.  They pulled his ass in, roughed him about a little bit.   He admitted he didn't do it, but knew who did and gave them up when threatened with a homicide rap.
> 
> These youngsters didn't offer up the "real perp" when they were interrogated, because they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of that blood was on any of the purported rapists. Exactly how do you rape someone covered in blood without getting any of their blood on yourself.
Click to expand...

Did they rape her face? Huh


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
Click to expand...

How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
Click to expand...

So...what we have here is the belief that it's ok to railroad innocent people into prison if people don't like them.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
Click to expand...

Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
Click to expand...

It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabrication from the right
> 
> They NEVER told friends they did it and withdrew their forced confessions as soon as they were bailed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't do, they should have fingered the Real Rapists.
> 
> Why should the taxpayers have to pony up millions and millions of dollars because these young people decided they didn't want to be Snitches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren’t there
> The rapist acted alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did they all bring the police back to the location? “Look at all that blood, it was dark “  lol can’t rape blacks anymore so now you pay them to do it? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet none of that blood was on any of the purported rapists. Exactly how do you rape someone covered in blood without getting any of their blood on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they rape her face? Huh
Click to expand...

Her body was covered in blood, not just her face. At least one of them claimed another one who was arrested that same night was by her head, holding her arms down.



Spoiler: warning: graphic image


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what we have here is the belief that it's ok to railroad innocent people into prison if people don't like them.
Click to expand...

Only if donny says so.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
Click to expand...

Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
> They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery, Jim Crow.. = Democrats
> 
> republicans ended it. So now to make blacks pay democrats are releasing criminals back in the community
Click to expand...

That was then. Today they are Republicans.


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
Click to expand...

The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
> They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery, Jim Crow.. = Democrats
> 
> republicans ended it. So now to make blacks pay democrats are releasing criminals back in the community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then. Today they are Republicans.
Click to expand...

All
Cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
Click to expand...

Just a facts , 


The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.

— Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”

— Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.

— Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”

— Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”

The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.

Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”

At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
Click to expand...

Making shit up again
Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They confessed. Some of them told friends about their involvement in the crime BEFORE they were arrested.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane. Trump is a sane man in a crazy world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were awake over 24 hours without access to parents or lawyers
> There stories conflicted and they were fed evidence of the crime by police. They had no knowledge of where the crime occurred, what the victim looked like or what was done
> 
> There was no evidence of the victims blood on them and they left no DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Manafort was kept in solitary for a year by Mueller, does that make him innocent?
> 
> 
> I don't know if the CP 5 are innocent or guilty, but the prosecutors who handled the case are convinced they are guilty as sin as well as the people that lived in the neighborhood, like Donald J Trump.
> 
> Having someone confess after the statute of limitations has passed so they can't be touched is just a way to get money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors are protecting a poorly constructed case with no physical evidence linking the boys to the crime
> 
> Think about it. The woman was brutally beaten and almost bled to death. Yet none of the boys had any blood on them or their clothes or shoes.....not a drop
> There was DNA on the woman but it did not match any of the 5
> 
> DNA a did match the guy who confessed in prison. The guy who actually knew details about the crime that matched the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this, however, when the event happened, none of the neighborhood people including Donald J Trump, shed any tears for the fate of the CP5.    They were well known thugs in the area.
> 
> If they were as pure as they claimed after they were sent up the river,  they would have had witnesses testifying that they had the  wrong guys and what kind of boy scouts these youngsters were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what we have here is the belief that it's ok to railroad innocent people into prison if people don't like them.
Click to expand...




Of course you are full of crapola, just like The Duke was at the time of his death.   As everyone knows, they found 41 pounds of decayed feces in his colon during his 1977 autopsy.     Donald J. Trump and the other nearby neighbors to this horrific crime wanted the REAL perpetrators arrested and taken off the street.  His old lady and his children slept in his apartment adjacent to the crime scene.

Thinking that Trump just hates black people and wasn't concerned about this crime is sort of a stupid thought, just saying.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making shit up again
> Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site
Click to expand...

Two took them right to the location,, did they do to?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
Click to expand...

No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making shit up again
> Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two took them right to the location,, did they do to?
Click to expand...



The sexual deviate who copped to the rape in the joint was in the same unit as the CP5.   He was able to get details about the crime from the actual perps


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
Click to expand...



DNA isn't as perfect as you are inferring.

Remember the OJ Simpson case, and how it was explained that the police could just frame someone with phony DNA evidence.

It would be easy enough, if the powers that be wanted to glorify the Central Park 5, to tamper with the evidence.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DNA isn't as perfect as you are inferring.
> 
> Remember the OJ Simpson case, and how it was explained that the police could just frame someone with phony DNA evidence.
> 
> It would be easy enough, if the powers that be wanted to glorify the Central Park 5, to tamper with the evidence.
Click to expand...

There was no dna evidence. 5 kids could not beat up and rape a woman without leaving dna. Not possible. Case closed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


Well, they're black, right?


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
Click to expand...

DNA was primitive in 1989,, question why do you want rapist in the black community, do they deserve to live protected? Answer that question


----------



## Jitss617

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making shit up again
> Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two took them right to the location,, did they do to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The sexual deviate who copped to the rape in the joint was in the same unit as the CP5.   He was able to get details about the crime from the actual perps
Click to expand...

Yup and he was already doing life


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was primitive in 1989,, question why do you want rapist in the black community, do they deserve to live protected? Answer that question
Click to expand...

DNA had been in use for a few years. You are just pissed because it disproves your loony, racist theory.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DNA isn't as perfect as you are inferring.
> 
> Remember the OJ Simpson case, and how it was explained that the police could just frame someone with phony DNA evidence.
> 
> It would be easy enough, if the powers that be wanted to glorify the Central Park 5, to tamper with the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no dna evidence. 5 kids could not beat up and rape a woman without leaving dna. Not possible. Case closed.
Click to expand...




The District Attorney for the County of New York, Leftist Robert Morganthau, thought it wasn't a problem and neither did the 12 angry men who heard the case.   Maybe the defense should have moved the case to Cattaraugus County?


----------



## bodecea

The Purge said:


> And in a related theme, Blow Job Clinton is still impeached. AND a rapist, and our Manchurian muslim, Surrender Monkey still gave Iran $150 BILLION to promote their terrorism around the world, that he didn't  have to.....which has more effect on the world?


A rapist?   Where were the indictments?   The convictions?   Oh, wait....you are lying again.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
Click to expand...



I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought. 

your pretense otherwise, is not credible.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
Click to expand...

Go on then.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
Click to expand...



1. Sure it does. If you are "only holding down the legs", you are not leaving behind dna. 

2. Penetration does not always lead to leaving dna behind.

3. Multiple samples could interfere with each other. 

4. Your pretense otherwise, is the lie.


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was primitive in 1989,, question why do you want rapist in the black community, do they deserve to live protected? Answer that question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA had been in use for a few years. You are just pissed because it disproves your loony, racist theory.
Click to expand...

Didn’t disprove, it was primitive in 1989,, if this happened today they would have collected everything for test. 1989 cops  had a different view in dna, they thought it was only in her, now we can get it from anything.


----------



## Jitss617

We have to stop allowing democrats to release rapist in the black community


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
Click to expand...

Not primitive enough it couldn't identify Matias Reyes, the actual rapist.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Dems can’t beat and rape blacks any more so
> They pay blacks to do the work of the kkk. Sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery, Jim Crow.. = Democrats
> 
> republicans ended it. So now to make blacks pay democrats are releasing criminals back in the community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was then. Today they are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All
> Cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats
Click to expand...

The racist conservative south is now a Republican stronghold. Now ya know, comrade.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not primitive enough it couldn't identify Matias Reyes, the actual rapist.
Click to expand...

What’s your point? DNA was primitive.. 

Can you answer my question about why you want black rapist in the community?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
Click to expand...

Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.

She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making shit up again
> Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two took them right to the location,, did they do to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The sexual deviate who copped to the rape in the joint was in the same unit as the CP5.   He was able to get details about the crime from the actual perps
Click to expand...

And Reyes was able to get his DNA into Meili's cervix from them too, huh?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
Click to expand...

Great, name them...


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
Click to expand...


No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?


And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA was primitive in 1989,, question why do you want rapist in the black community, do they deserve to live protected? Answer that question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA had been in use for a few years. You are just pissed because it disproves your loony, racist theory.
Click to expand...



That you would use the Race Card on this, shows that you are a completely soulless monster.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
Click to expand...

At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on then.
Click to expand...




1. As the one said, he only held her legs down, while the other(s) raped the woman. 


That would make him a rapist while not leaving behind any dna.


That the one rapist said that that is what he did, was mentioned several times here in this thread, today.


Are you really so...what every you are, that you could read that multiple times today, and not realize that that would be ONE way for a rapist to rape a woman and not leave dna?

Admit that one, and I will be happy to explain to you, another equally easy and obvious way, that you should already be aware of, unless your brain is completely broken.


----------



## The Purge

bodecea said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in a related theme, Blow Job Clinton is still impeached. AND a rapist, and our Manchurian muslim, Surrender Monkey still gave Iran $150 BILLION to promote their terrorism around the world, that he didn't  have to.....which has more effect on the world?
> 
> 
> 
> A rapist?   Where were the indictments?   The convictions?   Oh, wait....you are lying again.
Click to expand...

Another lying leftist....you people certainly think we on the right are DUMBER Zthan you asswipes!

www.rkmbs.com
www.rkmbs.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/printthread/Board/9/main/66142/type/thread
Bill Clinton was forced by his guilt to pay $850,00 in damages to Paula Jones. And if I recall, another $80,000 fine to the American Bar Association, along with revocation of his law license.....


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
Click to expand...



1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.

2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.

3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.

4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends. 


This is where you apologize for being you.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
Click to expand...

Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?

Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
Click to expand...



Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.


I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.


And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.



Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask, 


you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
Click to expand...

Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making shit up again
> Both boys claimed the rape happened near the Reservoir which was nowhere close to the actual site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two took them right to the location,, did they do to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The sexual deviate who copped to the rape in the joint was in the same unit as the CP5.   He was able to get details about the crime from the actual perps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Reyes was able to get his DBA into Meili's cervix from them too, huh?
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## hjmick

Jitss617 said:


> We have to stop allowing democrats to release rapist in the black community




In which community would you like them to release rapists?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.

You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.







You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they rape her, or even hold her down, without getting her blood on themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
Click to expand...

The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
Click to expand...




What kind of racist does that make ultraliberal New York DA Robert Morganthau for allowing this prosecution?   What kind of incompetent does this make the CP5's attorneys, if this is so obvious?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did these children manage to gang rape this woman without leaving any dna at the crime scene. 5 of them supposedly present and no dna. How did they manage that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
Click to expand...

Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine a number of ways. Easily. With seconds of thought.
> 
> your pretense otherwise, is not credible.
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
Click to expand...




Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.


You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself. 


Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
Click to expand...



There was proof enough to convince the Ultraliberal Manhattan DA's office to bring charges and for 12 angry men from the most liberal island in America to find them to be guilty as an MF'er.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them stated that he only felt up her tits, while the others raped her. Another stated that he only helped hold down her legs while the others raped her.
> 
> 
> Do you understand how that would make them rapists, while not leaving behind dna?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
Click to expand...



No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".


That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.

Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.



You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place. 


Do you, 

a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?


or 


b. other.?



Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of racist does that make ultraliberal New York DA Robert Morganthau for allowing this prosecution?   What kind of incompetent does this make the CP5's attorneys, if this is so obvious?
Click to expand...

Um, that's why they were awarded 40+ million.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of racist does that make ultraliberal New York DA Robert Morganthau for allowing this prosecution?   What kind of incompetent does this make the CP5's attorneys, if this is so obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, that's why they were awarded 40+ million.
Click to expand...



They were awarded taxpayer money by ultraliberals Warren Wilhelm and Andrew "Fredo" Cuomo, not by a court or any impartial, objective judge.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them said she was covered in blood. He also said at least 3 of them physically raped her. How does only climb onto a bloody woman without getting blood on themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt explain the lack of any dna on her or any traces on them. If they were holding her down while another one was raping her then his dna would be present. It wasnt. The only dna was that of the rapist. You are spouting this shite because you are a trumptard and these kids are black.
> All you have is forced confessions and a big bag of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
Click to expand...

Who wasn't there.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
Click to expand...





Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.

Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
Click to expand...




The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her fave was bashed in at the end.. the last few bashed her head in, blood leaks out. Why do you defend this ? Because you want blacks to rape?
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
Click to expand...

No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
Click to expand...

Which Old Lady?
Do you have any idea how big Central Park is?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
Click to expand...

And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Old Lady?
> Do you have any idea how big Central Park is?
Click to expand...



Trump was still with his 1st Wife when this event came down.   They were raising their family just a very short distance from Central Park on 57th Street where his children used to play.   Central Park in on 59th Street, so dam straight he was pissed. And I am sure the Trumps weren't the only family that was pissed.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
Click to expand...

He lived next to the park dumb ass


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
Click to expand...

The defendants also admitted the police fed them the details of the rape and they felt like they'd be able to just go home if they admitted to it. If you watch the confession with Wise, you can even see where his story changes from one of them was slapping Meili, to she was bring hit with a rock, after the detective led him with her questioning.


----------



## Jitss617

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Old Lady?
> Do you have any idea how big Central Park is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was still with his 1st Wife when this event came down.   They were raising their family just a very short distance from Central Park on 57th Street where his children used to play.   Central Park in on 59th Street, so dam straight he was pissed. And I am sure the Trumps weren't the only family that was pissed.
Click to expand...

The confessions are all on video they all said  denied a lawyer. They were with there parents, no one forced them. You released rapist in the black community.. sick


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is not matched by their claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
Click to expand...

Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a facts ,
> 
> 
> The police also had incriminating testimony from friends and acquaintances of the defendants.
> 
> — Dennis Commedo, one of the boys who was part of the larger group, told the police that, when he ran into Richardson in the park that night, he’d said, “We just raped somebody.”
> 
> — Wise told a friend’s sister, Melody Jackson, that he didn’t rape the jogger; he “only held her legs down while Kevin (Richardson) f—ed her.” Jackson volunteered this information to the police, thinking it would help Wise.
> 
> — Two of Wise’s friends said that, the next day, he told them, “You heard about that woman that was beat up and raped in the park last night. That was us!”
> 
> — Another boy arrested for the attacks, but not the rape, told the detectives on videotape that he overheard Santana and a friend laughing in the park about how they’d “made a woman bleed.”
> 
> The defendants also knew facts about the attack that only someone who had been there could possibly know. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> Wise told the detective interviewing him that someone he thought was named “Rudy” had stolen the jogger’s Walkman. The officer’s notes state: “persons present when girl raped. … Rudy –- played with tits/took walkman.”
> 
> At that point, the jogger was still in a coma. Police investigators had no way of knowing that she’d been carrying a Walkman. Thirteen years later, the sixth rapist, Matias Reyes — the only rapist, according to Hollywood and former District Attorney Robert Morgenthau — told police that in addition to raping the jogger, he’d stolen her Walkman.
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
Click to expand...

You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Some of them could have raped her, before she was covered in blood.
> 
> 2. Some of them were arrested later. They could have showered or gotten rid of blood stained clothing.
> 
> 3. Dark clothing might have hidden the evidence and the cops, might have failed to note and take the evidence.
> 
> 4. Some of the ones that penetrated her, might have gotten away, while we caught the stupid ones that bragged to their friends.
> 
> 
> This is where you apologize for being you.
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
Click to expand...




If you say so. I don't have much experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. 


Say, have you ever heard of wiping your face and hands with a bandanna or an extra t-shirt?


Or is that out of the question on the planet you are from, you freak?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA was primitive in 1989 just facts.. Two of the boys, Santana and Richardson, independently pointed out the exact location where the rape had occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> No. the dna proved that the rapist was telling the truth. Lack of dna proves that the 55 were not involved,outside of your lurid fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
Click to expand...





And another liberal, who when asked about if he would do, what he little hero claimed he did, can't even bring himself to address the question.


Because the mind it takes to even come up with that "defense" is utterly feral.


----------



## Jitss617

How racist can you be letting rapist in to the black community


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is doubting that the rapist raped the woman. The question is, why do you believe him when he claims to have been alone?
> 
> 
> And lack of dna evidence does not prove lack fo involvement. That is the type of lie that only someone actively trying to protect rapists would say.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
Click to expand...




Why do you trust him?


----------



## Polishprince

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
Click to expand...



What's really disturbing about the entire settlement of millions of dollars that Fredo and Warren Wilhelm made with the CP5 is that they didn't even have a trial.  The city and state's attorneys didn't even question these fellows on the stand and challenge the idea that they didn't do anything.    They just cut them a check- not from their own money- but from the taxpayers' pockets in a state that already literally crucifies the taxpayers already.   And didn't even nail them down to a story.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Old Lady?
> Do you have any idea how big Central Park is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was still with his 1st Wife when this event came down.   They were raising their family just a very short distance from Central Park on 57th Street where his children used to play.   Central Park in on 59th Street, so dam straight he was pissed. And I am sure the Trumps weren't the only family that was pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The confessions are all on video they all said  denied a lawyer. They were with there parents, no one forced them. You released rapist in the black community.. sick
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were forced. They were convinced it would get them out of trouble.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, you idiotically claimed they struck her in her head at the end of the rape. But none of them said that. The ones who said she was struck in the head with a rock or a brick said o e of them hit her when she began screaming for help when they started ripping off her clothes.
> 
> She was covered in blood. I posted her blood-soaked shirt. How did none of the purported rapists who were caught that night not have any of her blood on them?
> 
> 
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You _think_ I released them?

Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them were arrested shortly after Meili was raped. One of them was identified as the one striking her in the head with a rock or brick. How do you hit some in the head with a rock or a brick twice, while holding it, and manage to get no blood on yourself? And then continue kneeling by her head as blood pours out onto the ground as others proceed to rape her and get none of it on you?
> 
> Your nonsense is so delusional, you render yourself not believable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. I don't have much experience with hitting people in the head with a brick.
> 
> 
> Say, have you ever heard of wiping your face and hands with a bandanna or an extra t-shirt?
> 
> 
> Or is that out of the question on the planet you are from, you freak?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Now you're just making shit up. You don't know they had a bandana or another shirt.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> How racist can you be letting rapist in to the black community


What rapist was let into that community? You talkin' about Impeached  Trump?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
Click to expand...

Because we know for a fact he raped her.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
Click to expand...



Guess again, it was a tenth of a mile and a 3 minute walk from Trump's front door to Central Park.

Google Maps


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, it was a tenth of a mile and a 3 minute walk from Trump's front door to Central Park.
> 
> Google Maps
Click to expand...

Are you lying or just as ignorant as you seem?

The park is near his home but the rape occurred 2 miles away at the other side.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
Click to expand...

Tds


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Old Lady?
> Do you have any idea how big Central Park is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was still with his 1st Wife when this event came down.   They were raising their family just a very short distance from Central Park on 57th Street where his children used to play.   Central Park in on 59th Street, so dam straight he was pissed. And I am sure the Trumps weren't the only family that was pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The confessions are all on video they all said  denied a lawyer. They were with there parents, no one forced them. You released rapist in the black community.. sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were forced. They were convinced it would get them out of trouble.
Click to expand...

Right right lol hahahha


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they rape her head yes or no? You are one racist bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
Click to expand...

Aren’t you a democrat?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How racist can you be letting rapist in to the black community
> 
> 
> 
> What rapist was let into that community? You talkin' about Impeached  Trump?
Click to expand...

No the 5 confessions


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again, it was a tenth of a mile and a 3 minute walk from Trump's front door to Central Park.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you lying or just as ignorant as you seem?
> 
> The park is near his home but the rape occurred 2 miles away at the other side.
Click to expand...

Good lord lol tds is deep with you


----------



## Correll

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's really disturbing about the entire settlement of millions of dollars that Fredo and Warren Wilhelm made with the CP5 is that they didn't even have a trial.  The city and state's attorneys didn't even question these fellows on the stand and challenge the idea that they didn't do anything.    They just cut them a check- not from their own money- but from the taxpayers' pockets in a state that already literally crucifies the taxpayers already.   And didn't even nail them down to a story.
Click to expand...



The dem's in city gov, did not even WANT to serve the interests of the city. They were much happier serving the liberal narrative of the US as being evul and racist.


If that meant giving millions of city dollars to reward the rape of some stupid white woman, it is debatable whether they consider that a price, or a bonus.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do heads spray blood everywhere, when struck? YOu seem to be implying that they do.
> 
> 
> I dont' have a lot of experience with hitting people in the head with a brick. As far as I know, it is quite possible that blood spray might miss a person.
> 
> 
> And as for kneeling next to someone bleeding? Unless they are squirting blood from a severed artery, of course it would be possible to be just a few inches away and not get blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that these questions are somehow, absurd to even ask,
> 
> 
> you are either holding out of us, with your personal background, or completely full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> What a moron you are. She was struck at least twice in the head with a rock or brick and was also slapped bare handed. A witness also claimed she was covered in blood.
> 
> You're beyond stupid to think someone could hit her in the head repeatedly with a bare hand and with a rock or brick and not get her blood on themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only serve to discredit yourself by posting such absurdities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it clearly, so that we can laugh at you.
> 
> 
> You are stating the every time you hit someone in the head with a brick, you will get significant blood on yourself.
> 
> 
> Please state that clearly so we can laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. I don't have much experience with hitting people in the head with a brick.
> 
> 
> Say, have you ever heard of wiping your face and hands with a bandanna or an extra t-shirt?
> 
> 
> Or is that out of the question on the planet you are from, you freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you're just making shit up. You don't know they had a bandana or another shirt.
Click to expand...



Says the man that claims to know definitely how blood sprays from a brick to the head, always.


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we know for a fact he raped her.
Click to expand...



And that makes him trustworthy?


Are you utterly insane? I mean that as a serious question. ARE YOU INSANE?


Cause here on Earth, rapists are generally considered to be people of BAD CHARACTER, not trustworthy.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... a brick and barehanded. The only way you couldn't get blood on yourself would be if the brick didn't break skin. And whoever beat her up, hit her hard enough in the head to blow out an eyeball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of New York says they didn't rape her at all.
> 
> 
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to all intents and purposes it does prove a lack of involvement. Without it you have no proof. No physical evidence, no eye witnesses, no fingerprints, no videos - nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
Click to expand...

He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
Click to expand...



1. Actually what I find most credible were the freely communicated information to the friends and to the arresting police on the way to the station.


2. Because the fact that the rapist was there, in no way indicates that he will tell the truth about any or all others who were or were not there. As I pointed out, his character is such that trusting in his credibility, is literally insane.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   It was a violent attack.   And that's why neighborhood activists like Donald J. Trump was interested in fingering the REAL perpetrators to get them off the street , regardless of what race of mankind they were representing with their actions.
> 
> Remember, Trump's Old Lady and children lived in this hood, Central Park is virtually right outside his door.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
Click to expand...

The park was 2 miles away? Huh?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No left wing democrats that want rapist in black neighborhoods said that.. and that’s why democrats are losing the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
Click to expand...

No one said that.

Sadly, you're just insane and _think_ someone said that.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What Democrat said they want rapists in black neighborhoods? You sound demented.
> 
> 
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
Click to expand...

I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.


----------



## Correll

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeached Trump did not live in their "hood," ya dumbfuck. You have no clue how big Centeal Park is, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
Click to expand...


2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that.
> 
> Sadly, you're just insane and _think_ someone said that.
Click to expand...

So you agree ,, umm ok


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did you released rapist back in the community , Why? Do you hate blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
Click to expand...

Well they were let back in and you are defending it..


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lived next to the park dumb ass
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
Click to expand...

No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You _think_ I released them?
> 
> Did you also _think_ this forum needs more evidence you're batshit insane?
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
Click to expand...

Because they didn't commit the rape.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Especially when you have suspects saying shit like, "I just held her legs" and " I just felt her tits".
> 
> 
> That you can seriously claim that lack of dna means it proves a lack of involvement, you are either delusional or lying.
> 
> Query: Maybe you will answer this. None of the other libs will.
> 
> 
> 
> You are walking in the park one night, and happen upon a rape taking place.
> 
> 
> Do you,
> 
> a. Say to yourself, "wow, nice tits. This is a great chance to feel them, while the woman is distracted with being raped" and then grope her?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> b. other.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because scenario A, is the DEFENSE of one of your heroes in this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
Click to expand...




The police didn't force a confession from these defendants, that's the point.   The confessions are on tape.     They may have been tricked into admitting their role, but that's what detectives do.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> 
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
Click to expand...

Hey what ever makes you feel better lol


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they didn't commit the rape.
Click to expand...

Of course they did they said it could n video infront of their parents


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck Rooskie, he lived 2 miles from where Meili was raped.
> 
> 
> 
> Tds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
Click to expand...




If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you, 


makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.


IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you a democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they didn't commit the rape.
Click to expand...


Dude. You are being silly now. You've lost this debate. You are a rape supporter and there is something very seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Jitss617

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tds
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
Click to expand...

He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they didn't commit the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did they said it could n video infront of their parents
Click to expand...

And they said they didn't do it.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tds
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, no one you shouldn't care.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they didn't commit the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did they said it could n video infront of their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they said they didn't do it.
Click to expand...



A lot of suspects initially say they didn't do it.

Doesn't mean they are telling the truth


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support rapist being let back in the community,, why?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Again, you prove you're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they were let back in and you are defending it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they didn't commit the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did they said it could n video infront of their parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they said they didn't do it.
Click to expand...

And trump is a Russian spy? Lol cooo kooo


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> To a brain dead cultist,  pointing out reality that Trump tower is 2 miles away from where Trisha Meili was horribly beaten and raped is a symptom of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
Click to expand...

Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
Click to expand...

According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
Click to expand...

And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
Click to expand...

He man what ever gets you through the democrat way day lol ,, coookoo


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The park was 2 miles away? Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
Click to expand...



That ship has sailed. Your support of rapists is plain to see.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
Click to expand...



It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.


That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police didn't force a confession from these defendants, that's the point.   The confessions are on tape.     They may have been tricked into admitting their role, but that's what detectives do.
Click to expand...

The city of New York recognised the problem. The confessions were coerced and worthless. Only racist shites have a problem with that.


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The defendant admitted that he was there.  He was just really fortunate that he met a sucker in the joint willing to take the rap for this vicious attack.    It made him literally millions of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police didn't force a confession from these defendants, that's the point.   The confessions are on tape.     They may have been tricked into admitting their role, but that's what detectives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The city of New York recognised the problem. The confessions were coerced and worthless. Only racist shites have a problem with that.
Click to expand...

Wow how racism is written these days


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 miles. Way to far for a young black man to walk. Completely safe.
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That ship has sailed. Your support of rapists is plain to see.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Just like your incurable case of involuntary schizoid personality disorder with narcissistic tendencies


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what a coincidence that the DNA of the guy in the joint matched the semen found in the woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police didn't force a confession from these defendants, that's the point.   The confessions are on tape.     They may have been tricked into admitting their role, but that's what detectives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The city of New York recognised the problem. The confessions were coerced and worthless. Only racist shites have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how racism is written these days
Click to expand...

Where did I get it wrong ?


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you trust him?
> 
> 
> 
> He is the only one who can be placed at the crime scene. Why do you explicitly believe the forced confessions but disbelieve the one given freely ?
> Is it your contention that the police never forced confessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police didn't force a confession from these defendants, that's the point.   The confessions are on tape.     They may have been tricked into admitting their role, but that's what detectives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The city of New York recognised the problem. The confessions were coerced and worthless. Only racist shites have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how racism is written these days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I get it wrong ?
Click to expand...

Lefties gave rapist millions ,, you celebrate the raping of a woman done by blacks . It’s like you want them to do more


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
Click to expand...

Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
Click to expand...

You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Trump is a global embarrassment.


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
Click to expand...



What I think that a lot of people don't realize about April 19,1989 is that this gal wasn't the only victim in that night of chaos.   She was the most severely injured individual that evening, but there were a number of other victims who were assaulted and robbed by a rowdy gang of youths that evening.

And there were a number of other perpetrators besides the 5 charged. 

Exactly who did what, we'll never know for sure.   But the fact that one guy confessed doesn't mean shit.  There were a whole lot of others involved, and these people confessed.

Maybe some of them confessed to this, because it was a cover for one of the other crimes committed that evening?  

The CP5 sued the city and state of New York in 2002.  Little Mike Bloomberg held off for a dozen years, figuring the city could win the case.  The Fake Italian , Warren Wilhelm, settled right away as soon as he seized power as mayor.   The State of New York under Fredo followed after Trump declared his Presidential candidacy and they figured they could blame him.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
Click to expand...

Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> No, shit for brains, his argument is that your accusations require some actual evidence to support. Otherwise you are smearing the man.



We've sent poor people to jail on less evidence than they had on Kavanaugh.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit for brains, his argument is that your accusations require some actual evidence to support. Otherwise you are smearing the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've sent poor people to jail on less evidence than they had on Kavanaugh.
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit for brains, his argument is that your accusations require some actual evidence to support. Otherwise you are smearing the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've sent poor people to jail on less evidence than they had on Kavanaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


All we had on Kavanaugh was Ford's word 

Man exonerated over wrongful rape conviction after 36 years in prison

Three people testified that he was asleep at home when the rape occurred.

The fingerprints at the scene were not a match.

He is several inches shorter than the sole witness's description of the suspect and the witness didn't point to him as the suspect in two photo line ups.

But he was sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole for a 1982 rape and stabbing.

Thirty six years later, Archie Williams had his wrongful conviction vacated, as the Innocence Project detailed in a statement.

"Being innocent is a thing where you never give up on yourself, you always fight for your freedom no matter what," Williams said in a video from outside a Baton Rouge, Louisiana, courthouse shared by The Advocate, a New Orleans newspaper.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit for brains, his argument is that your accusations require some actual evidence to support. Otherwise you are smearing the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've sent poor people to jail on less evidence than they had on Kavanaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we had on Kavanaugh was Ford's word
> 
> Man exonerated over wrongful rape conviction after 36 years in prison
> 
> Three people testified that he was asleep at home when the rape occurred.
> 
> The fingerprints at the scene were not a match.
> 
> He is several inches shorter than the sole witness's description of the suspect and the witness didn't point to him as the suspect in two photo line ups.
> 
> But he was sentenced to life in prison without the possibility of parole for a 1982 rape and stabbing.
> 
> Thirty six years later, Archie Williams had his wrongful conviction vacated, as the Innocence Project detailed in a statement.
> 
> "Being innocent is a thing where you never give up on yourself, you always fight for your freedom no matter what," Williams said in a video from outside a Baton Rouge, Louisiana, courthouse shared by The Advocate, a New Orleans newspaper.
Click to expand...


The only reason the fingerprints were determined not to be a match was the fact technology improved.  

How does a witness determine someone's height to within "several inches," however much that is?

You haven't posted the evidence against him.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
Click to expand...

Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
Click to expand...

Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that either. Just that Trump did not live in their neighborhood. Anyone who thinks Trump Tower is in Schaumburg is simply not playing with a full deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
Click to expand...


We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.


That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
Click to expand...

Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
Click to expand...



THE FACT THAT THE RAPIST WHO LEFT THE DNA WAS CAUGHT, DOES NOT IN ANY WAY MEAN THAT THE OTHER RAPISTS, WHO CONFESSED AND WHO BRAGGED ABOUT IT TO THEIR FRIENDS, ARE NOT STILL, ALSO GUILTY.


YOUR PRETENSE OTHERWISE SHOWS THAT YOU ARE AN ENEMY OF SOCIETY.


----------



## Correll

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I think that a lot of people don't realize about April 19,1989 is that this gal wasn't the only victim in that night of chaos.   She was the most severely injured individual that evening, but there were a number of other victims who were assaulted and robbed by a rowdy gang of youths that evening.
> 
> And there were a number of other perpetrators besides the 5 charged.
> 
> Exactly who did what, we'll never know for sure.   But the fact that one guy confessed doesn't mean shit.  There were a whole lot of others involved, and these people confessed.
> 
> Maybe some of them confessed to this, because it was a cover for one of the other crimes committed that evening?
> 
> The CP5 sued the city and state of New York in 2002.  Little Mike Bloomberg held off for a dozen years, figuring the city could win the case.  The Fake Italian , Warren Wilhelm, settled right away as soon as he seized power as mayor.   The State of New York under Fredo followed after Trump declared his Presidential candidacy and they figured they could blame him.
Click to expand...



Liberals do not serve the voters, but the criminals and enemies of society.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
Click to expand...



Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.



YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a crime that fucking close to my house, I fucking care. That it was a mob scene of utter barbarism, and supported by a significant portion of the political scene, like you and people like you,
> 
> 
> makes this feel like the end of the Rise and Fall of the Roman fucking Empire, with the Dark Ages already throwing shadows on US all.
> 
> 
> IN a sane world, all the men that lived within DOZENS  of miles of that crime, would have stormed the City Hall when  you vile dems let these feral animals out, and put a stop to your madness.
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
Click to expand...

There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
Click to expand...

You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
Click to expand...

You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
Click to expand...

Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THE FACT THAT THE RAPIST WHO LEFT THE DNA WAS CAUGHT, DOES NOT IN ANY WAY MEAN THAT THE OTHER RAPISTS, WHO CONFESSED AND WHO BRAGGED ABOUT IT TO THEIR FRIENDS, ARE NOT STILL, ALSO GUILTY.
> 
> 
> YOUR PRETENSE OTHERWISE SHOWS THAT YOU ARE AN ENEMY OF SOCIETY.
Click to expand...

All caps makes you look like a ranting lunatic. It does not bolster your lunacy.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
Click to expand...

You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way
Click to expand...

Your trolling reveals you've exhausted your argument.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
Click to expand...

More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trolling reveals you've exhausted your argument.
Click to expand...

You think 5 rapist should have gotten 41 million all because trump said the opposite lol and I’m the troll? Lol


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trolling reveals you've exhausted your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think 5 rapist should have gotten 41 million all because trump said the opposite lol and I’m the troll? Lol
Click to expand...

Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump. You prove again you're mentally unstable.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh not according to the video we all watched, not according to two multicultural Jurys
> 
> 
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
Click to expand...

Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my problem you don't know the difference between an interrogation and a confession. You did not see the interrogations.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
Click to expand...

The U.S. House said he's impeached.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your tds is so strong you gave 40 million to 5 rapist.. sad
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
Click to expand...

No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged into thinking I gave them anything. And I said nothing about Impeached Trump so you're doubly insane to think that's a sign of TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're completely deranged, comrade. 

Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You heard trump was against this, so automatically your brain cluster fucked you lol and brutally raping a female is ok now lol it’s not even debatable these boys did it.
> 
> 
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
Click to expand...

Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More trolling. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
Click to expand...

LOL

Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I write impeach? You ok? Seeing things now?
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
Click to expand...

You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. House said he's impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
Click to expand...

You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No democrats said he is impeached,, but where did I say impeach? I said you have TDS.. can you read?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
Click to expand...

Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're completely deranged, comrade.
> 
> Their votes to impeach spoke for them and I never claimed you said impeached. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
Click to expand...

So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok buddy! Time for a nap,, what time does the asylum turn off the internet lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
Click to expand...

So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now you're projecting, comrade. You already proved your insane.
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
Click to expand...

LOL

You're completely deranged troll 

I never denied saying "impeached."


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing that 5 convicted rapist by 2 multi cultured jury’s said were guilty, 5 men that freely admitted they did it, deserve 40 million all because trump said they should die lol YOU ARE INSANE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll: cuckoo:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
Click to expand...

Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I think that a lot of people don't realize about April 19,1989 is that this gal wasn't the only victim in that night of chaos.   She was the most severely injured individual that evening, but there were a number of other victims who were assaulted and robbed by a rowdy gang of youths that evening.
> 
> And there were a number of other perpetrators besides the 5 charged.
> 
> Exactly who did what, we'll never know for sure.   But the fact that one guy confessed doesn't mean shit.  There were a whole lot of others involved, and these people confessed.
> 
> Maybe some of them confessed to this, because it was a cover for one of the other crimes committed that evening?
> 
> The CP5 sued the city and state of New York in 2002.  Little Mike Bloomberg held off for a dozen years, figuring the city could win the case.  The Fake Italian , Warren Wilhelm, settled right away as soon as he seized power as mayor.   The State of New York under Fredo followed after Trump declared his Presidential candidacy and they figured they could blame him.
Click to expand...



The policies of "DeBlasio" of glorifying the activities of the Central Park Wilding Mob are coming back to bite the city in the ass.

The people want the peace of Giuliani's reign, or even a return of Little Mikey Bloomberg, the modern day Raymond Cocteau.
The Morning Briefing: Bill de Blasio's New York Is Rapidly Becoming a Dangerous Hellhole


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely deranged, troll. Again, I said nothing about Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
Click to expand...

I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.

G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
Click to expand...



The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.

Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol YOU ARE The FIRST PERSON THAT WROTE IMPEACH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
Click to expand...

There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
Click to expand...

Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's because Impeached Trump is impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trolling reveals you've exhausted your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think 5 rapist should have gotten 41 million all because trump said the opposite lol and I’m the troll? Lol
Click to expand...

They actually got $45 million
Too bad Trump didn’t have to pay it


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
Click to expand...

Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you did say it lol .. ok sir you have a good day! May the sun shine for you lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
Click to expand...

Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combination of trump derangement syndrome, white guilt derangement syndrome.. help is on the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your trolling reveals you've exhausted your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think 5 rapist should have gotten 41 million all because trump said the opposite lol and I’m the troll? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually got $45 million
> Too bad Trump didn’t have to pay it
Click to expand...



As the major taxpayer in the City of New York, he actually sort of did


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
Click to expand...

You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> 
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
Click to expand...

Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
I just felt on her tittys lol
Cops lied huh ? Lol
You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
Click to expand...

You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?

Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're completely deranged troll:
> 
> I never denied saying "impeached."
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
Click to expand...

Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
Click to expand...




The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.

In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.

By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> 
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
Click to expand...

The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a lot of crimes against a lot of innocents that day.
> 
> Once Mr. Reyes agreed to take the rap for the rapery with the story that he was the one-and-only rapist and it was a one-man crime spree, the details and location of this particular rape were public knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
Click to expand...

Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok settle down.. it’s gonna be ok
> 
> 
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.
Click to expand...

How does one leave dna do you know the science?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
Click to expand...

What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the boys you think committed the crime couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, where blood was found. And we know for certain Reyes was there assaulting Meili; yet none of the boys said he was there. One did say there was a tall black guy but Reyes was not tall. Every other one of them identified only each other as being there.
> 
> 
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
Click to expand...

Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Prove it, asshole.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some did take the police to the exact spot,, smh ,, so disgusting.. why celebrate this ..
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
Click to expand...

It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm settled, troll. You're just too deranged to know.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how those teens initially jumped Meili when the only one who knew the exact location of the initial attack on the path,  where blood was found,  was Matias Reyes....
> 
> 
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one leave dna do you know the science?
Click to expand...

Back then they got DNA from semen. You idiotically claim at least 6 people raped her yet only one orgasmed.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
Click to expand...

He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no more debate.. they did it.. you approve of the 40 million,  you are deranged .. enjoy your life karma sucks
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one leave dna do you know the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they got DNA from semen. You idiotically claim at least 6 people raped her yet only one orgasmed.
Click to expand...

Yes maybe raping someone Gabe them
Performance anxiety, some were 14 prob didn’t know how.. but that evidence isn’t needed they confessed they told friends, They brought the police to the spot , they said they felt in them tittys lol hellooop


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
Click to expand...



If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
Click to expand...

Of course they were.. they said they were.. you act like they were picked up 2 mins after it happened I can walk two mins to a kids house in the group of 30 and change


----------



## DGS49

For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?


----------



## Jitss617

DGS49 said:


> For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?


Get ready for insanity lol


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
Click to expand...

Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?



Abuse of 15 year olds by police.


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?
Click to expand...

Ask them why they did it


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?
Click to expand...



Because Ms. Meili wasn't the only victim that evening.   It was an Episode of "Wilding" where a large group of unruly youths were attacking all kinds of Law-Abiders.   Meili was just one of many victims, although probably the one injured the worst.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had no more argument, troll. Were you lying when you said that or are you lying now? And none knew the exact spot where blood was found.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued
Click to expand...

You said Reyes had access to evidence released in 2001. How did he access it in prison?


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Reyes had access to evidence released in 2001. How did he access it in prison?
Click to expand...



They have libraries in Prison, and he was also close acquaintances of the CP5 who he ran with while in the joint.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there was more blood then I thought it was dark lol
> I just felt on her tittys lol
> Cops lied huh ? Lol
> You said the park is big , they took them to where it happened but not the blood stain lol
> INSANE  LOL PURE INSANITY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Reyes had access to evidence released in 2001. How did he access it in prison?
Click to expand...

Lol dude they have internet and tv in prison you idiot lol what do you live in the cave?


----------



## Jitss617

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Reyes had access to evidence released in 2001. How did he access it in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have libraries in Prison, and he was also close acquaintances of the CP5 who he ran with while in the joint.
Click to expand...

It’s like he’s clueless lol democrats are so dishonest it’s embarrassing ha


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said I gave them 49 million. Glad to see you admit you're deranged and that you can't address what I said about Matias because you have no argument left.
> 
> 
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one leave dna do you know the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they got DNA from semen. You idiotically claim at least 6 people raped her yet only one orgasmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes maybe raping someone Gabe them
> Performance anxiety, some were 14 prob didn’t know how.. but that evidence isn’t needed they confessed they told friends, They brought the police to the spot , they said they felt in them tittys lol hellooop
Click to expand...

They did not bring police to the spot, the police brought them. Three of them said it happened quite a distance away at the reservoir.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matias was part of the 30, not sure what you are saying .. dna was primitive in 89,, they only collected from the idiot that came in her or on her. Not sure what your point is,, this isn’t debatable. I’m just here to read insanity
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is debatable as you're a lying troll. They compared the DNA found at the crime scene with the CP5 and it didn't match any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one leave dna do you know the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then they got DNA from semen. You idiotically claim at least 6 people raped her yet only one orgasmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes maybe raping someone Gabe them
> Performance anxiety, some were 14 prob didn’t know how.. but that evidence isn’t needed they confessed they told friends, They brought the police to the spot , they said they felt in them tittys lol hellooop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not bring police to the spot, the police brought them. Three of them said it happened quite a distance away at the reservoir.
Click to expand...

Sorry two brought them to the area.. how did they know?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CP Wilding Gang committed a multiple number of assaults, rapes and robberies against many victims, not just Ms. Meili, during the evening in question.
> 
> In the chaotic situation right after, who did what where, was confusion.
> 
> By the time the CP5 met up with Señor Reyes, long after the crime, all of this was well known and public knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. No one denied there were about 30 youths, including the CP5, out wilding that night. That had nothing to do with the rape.


----------



## Faun

DGS49 said:


> For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?


Easy, you're either stupid or lying. None of them had legal counsel and three of them didn't even have a parent or guardian present during the interrogations.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, you're either stupid or lying. None of them had legal counsel and three of them didn't even have a parent or guardian present during the interrogations.
Click to expand...

Lol during the confessions they were dude you are insane lol


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer, troll... were you lying when you said you had no more argument or are you lying now saying there is?
> 
> Yet Reyes was able to do what none of the CP5 could do -- identify where Meili was first attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol after all the evidence was released in 2001? Lol after being locked up with wise? Seriously.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reyes had access to the released evidence in prison?? Let's see your proof of that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was public knowledge the case was talked about for years .. lol dude how can you defend their actions I’m intrigued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Reyes had access to evidence released in 2001. How did he access it in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have libraries in Prison, and he was also close acquaintances of the CP5 who he ran with while in the joint.
Click to expand...

We're talking about files, notes, photographs, etc. that were released, not books that are checked out of a library. And he wasn't close with any of the CO5; nor did he "run with" them. He was in the same prison with one of them where they once got into a fight and where Reyes ultimately requested a transfer because he feared Wise.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who believe any of them were innocent, how do you account for the confessions of those who had parents and legal counsel present?
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, you're either stupid or lying. None of them had legal counsel and three of them didn't even have a parent or guardian present during the interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol during the confessions they were dude you are insane lol
Click to expand...

You're lying. At least two of them had no parent even during the confessions.


----------



## DrLove

Thanks to Jitss617 for bumping this thread.

Yep, Dotard J Drumpf is a racist butthole - Runs in the fam!

Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2019

Rotten apples never fall very far from the tree! Klan Riot anyone?


----------



## Polishprince

DrLove said:


> Thanks to Jitss617 for bumping this thread.
> 
> Yep, Dotard J Drumpf is a racist butthole - Runs in the fam!
> 
> Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2019
> 
> Rotten apples never fall very far from the tree! Klan Riot anyone?




President Trump's father died a long time ago, and can't speak for himself.   There is no way to determine Fred Trump's activities that day, except to speculate.  But, this much for sure, there is no proof that Fred Trump even was a dues paying member of the Triple K, the American Nazi Party or any other racial group, or that he owned slaves


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it he hates blacks,, their community needs to be menace to other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
Click to expand...




NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.



YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was always known that other rapists got away. That one was found, in no way clears the ones that were caught, confessed and were already convicted.
> 
> 
> That people like you, managed to spin that into an excuse to release them, and smear America, is you people being anti-American scum of the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
Click to expand...




Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.


That is what you base his credibility on.


ON.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Menaced by whom? Innocent people wrongly incarcerated for a crime they didn't commit?
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
Click to expand...

It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
Click to expand...

They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
Click to expand...


If the DA lied, what was his motive?   And why was the liberal Mr. Morganthau allowed to continue to serve for so many years after the case?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
Click to expand...



The prosecution? The prosecution in one of the most democratic cities in the country?


I live in a democrat city. The city prosecution is politically motivated to underplay black on white crime, not the reverse.


Your assumption of ill intent, is insane.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, that was a line from the prosecution to convict innocent teens because they knew the only physical evidence they had didn't come from any of the Central Park Five.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
Click to expand...

Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to them they did it, they told many people.. is being a democrat now considered insane?
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
Click to expand...

So you think the cops lied, the  DetectiveS   lied, the DA lies, the kids Friends lied, the parents lied lol .. everyone lied except for 5 boys lol OK OK haha INSANE


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t need it they told everyone they did it
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
Click to expand...



"Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible. 


There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.


----------



## Polishprince

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were coerced into doing so during their interrogations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
Click to expand...




There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution? The prosecution in one of the most democratic cities in the country?
> 
> 
> I live in a democrat city. The city prosecution is politically motivated to underplay black on white crime, not the reverse.
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ill intent, is insane.
Click to expand...

Nay, you're insane. The prosecution actually presented a hair sample found on one of the boys  to the jury as evidence, claiming it came from the victim. It was later proven it wasn't Meili's.


----------



## Correll

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man pretending to not know that some of them just told their friends, without prompting before they were even arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are on the side of the rapists, against Justice and society's safety.
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
Click to expand...




Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there. 


It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution? The prosecution in one of the most democratic cities in the country?
> 
> 
> I live in a democrat city. The city prosecution is politically motivated to underplay black on white crime, not the reverse.
> 
> 
> Your assumption of ill intent, is insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nay, you're insane. The prosecution actually presented a hair sample found on one of the boys  to the jury as evidence, claiming it came from the victim. It was later proven it wasn't Meili's.
Click to expand...



Sounds like an odd thing to do. What was the defense lawyer doing? Didn't he check up on such claims?

Was the man lying, or honestly mistaken? 



You make a lot of very clear claims, and then when called on to back up your claims, you get real vague all of a sudden.



Query: All all dem machine cities run by people looking to jail innocent black people for no reason, or just New York City? And if dem machine cities are so bad, why haven't you libs called your party to account for their evilness?


It is almost like, on some level, you know the shit you claim, is just bullshit that even you don't take seriously.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
Click to expand...

Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...

Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...

But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.

Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.

Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to them, they didn't do it. Then the real rapist was identified and it was not them or someone with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the DA lied, what was his motive?   And why was the liberal Mr. Morganthau allowed to continue to serve for so many years after the case?
Click to expand...

Their motive was to show a crime filled city they could solve a really big case that exploded in the media.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
Click to expand...




How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the DA lied, what was his motive?   And why was the liberal Mr. Morganthau allowed to continue to serve for so many years after the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their motive was to show a crime filled city they could solve a really big case that exploded in the media.
Click to expand...



Why could they not have just solved it normally? Why not wait a day or two for the police to find the "real rapists"? lol!!!!!


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always knew that we didn't get them all. That we found the rapist that got to leave behind dna, does not clear the rest.
> 
> 
> That you and other liberals pretend it does, makes you rape supporters and insanely vile people.
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
Click to expand...

There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
Click to expand...

What's insane is


Correll said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the side of incarcerating innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
Click to expand...

No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
Click to expand...

Lol cooo kooo


----------



## Polishprince

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
Click to expand...



In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your justification for believing the rapist, is that he is a rapist.
> 
> 
> That is what you base his credibility on.
> 
> 
> ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
Click to expand...



Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.


THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.


There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.


YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.


That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money, 


shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.


This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.



That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.


----------



## Correll

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him
Click to expand...



If it weren't for double standards, libs would have no standards at all.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> What I think that a lot of people don't realize about April 19,1989 is that this gal wasn't the only victim in that night of chaos. She was the most severely injured individual that evening, but there were a number of other victims who were assaulted and robbed by a rowdy gang of youths that evening.
> 
> And there were a number of other perpetrators besides the 5 charged.
> 
> Exactly who did what, we'll never know for sure.



In our system of justice, if you don't know who did what, then everyone goes free.  It's only what you can PROVE that matters. 



Polishprince said:


> Maybe some of them confessed to this, because it was a cover for one of the other crimes committed that evening?



This is your claim, they confessed to a major felony so they wouldn't get charged with misdemeanors? 



Polishprince said:


> The CP5 sued the city and state of New York in 2002. Little Mike Bloomberg held off for a dozen years, figuring the city could win the case. The Fake Italian , Warren Wilhelm, settled right away as soon as he seized power as mayor. The State of New York under Fredo followed after Trump declared his Presidential candidacy and they figured they could blame him.



Here's the reality. They realized that if this got in front of a jury, with lying racist cops vs. innocent kids who spent years in prison. the City was going to pay out a lot more than what they paid.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> The only reason the fingerprints were determined not to be a match was the fact technology improved.
> 
> How does a witness determine someone's height to within "several inches," however much that is?
> 
> You haven't posted the evidence against him.



The only evidence was her Identification in a lineup...   

Ford would have picked out Kavanaugh in a lineup... off to prison he goes.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the reality. They realized that if this got in front of a jury, with lying racist cops vs. innocent kids who spent years in prison. the City was going to pay out a lot more than what they paid.




I think that's a load of shit, Joe.

Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.

Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude.  Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.

It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was zero physical evidence any of those boys were there. It's not plausible the were beating and raping a woman covered in blood and didn't get any of her blood on them. Most of them thought the attack occurred somewhere else in the park. The ground indicated one person dragged her. Their confessions differed from each other on virtually every aspect of the rape -- which one initiated the attack and knocked her down; which one ripped her clothes off; what clothes were taken off; which ones held her down; which ones raped her; what she was hit with. And much of their confessions didn't match the crime scene. Some said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't;  none said she was cut in the face, she was; none said Reyes was there, he was; none said she was gagged, she was; none said she was hit in the back of the head, she was and Reyes said that's where he struck her; none knew the spot where she was initially attacked, Reyes did. The condition Meili was found was consistent with other attacks by Reyes. I caught one of them changing his account in the middle of his confession upon being led by the detective. Wise gave a second video confession to change portions of his initial video confession. There were other boys purportedly involved who were not charged with raping her because they refused to confess. The ones who did confess were sleep deprived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him
Click to expand...

Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, a stronghold of machine dems and hard core liberals in the city government and one of the most diverse and democrat populations to draw juries from in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur assumption that they did not do their job of considering the facts of the case, is just another example of how you libs are not afraid to smear anyone and everyone, is it serves your anti-American agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes finally the projecting lol


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.
Click to expand...

Victim blaming I’m not surprised


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile, I believe him because I know he was there. The CP5 were not as evidenced in post #419
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. I can't help you there. 

I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Victim blaming I’m not surprised
Click to expand...

Oh, what victim did I blame?


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.




I did not realize that you were a big Kavanaugh backer and a supporter of these superb Supreme Court justice


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this compare to other gang rapes, where different perspectives and the well known inability of people to remember shit in proper order, leads to imperfect match ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Kavanaugh gang rape case, none of Kav's DNA was found on  Ford or the other accusers, yet it was still enough for libs to condemn him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Victim blaming I’m not surprised
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, what victim did I blame?
Click to expand...

And you can’t read lol


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with diversity. The prosecution lied to the jury and convinced them the CP5 were guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes finally the projecting lol
Click to expand...

Sadly, _I know you are but what am I_ really is the best you can muster.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CP5 did not meet up with Reyes, one did. And Wise couldn't identify the location of the initial attack, so how could he convey that to Reyes? And why didn't Wise say Reyes was there when Wise "confessed" he was? And why did no two of the CP5 identify the same rapists?
> 
> 
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ms. Meili wasn't the only victim that evening.   It was an Episode of "Wilding" where a large group of unruly youths were attacking all kinds of Law-Abiders.   Meili was just one of many victims, although probably the one injured the worst.
Click to expand...

Very true

There was a group that was out wilding. But they were close to a mile away at the time the woman was attacked


----------



## Polishprince

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
Click to expand...




If the CP5 were lying to the police in their confessions, that would be Obstruction of Justice.   So even if they were innocent of any crimes on  19 April 1989,  they still belonged in the penitentiary for a High Crime.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied? It’s on video they did it,, they said I felt them tittys but I didn’t rape her, they took the cops to the sight and commented on the blood.. how can you be this insane? Lol is it tds?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes finally the projecting lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I_ really is the best you can muster.
Click to expand...

Not as bad as you supporting 5 confessing rapists and almost Murderers.


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that you were a big Kavanaugh backer and a supporter of these superb Supreme Court justice
Click to expand...

^^^ Another idiot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It wasn't a binary choice of believe Blasey Ford or support Kavanaugh for the Supreme  Court.

Still, I'm consistent. I follow the evidence.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did wise say about the blood? Yes let the insanity rain lol
> 
> 
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ms. Meili wasn't the only victim that evening.   It was an Episode of "Wilding" where a large group of unruly youths were attacking all kinds of Law-Abiders.   Meili was just one of many victims, although probably the one injured the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> There was a group that was out wilding. But they were close to a mile away at the time the woman was attacked
Click to expand...



That is hardly established.     Ms. Meili wasn't found until several hours after she was attacked, the young m.f.'ers responsible could have easily move a mile or further in their wave of destruction , rape and mayhem in that time.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great example... I never said I believed her because there was no proof to back her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize that you were a big Kavanaugh backer and a supporter of these superb Supreme Court justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ Another idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a binary choice of believe Blasey Ford or support Kavanaugh for the Supreme  Court.
> 
> Still, I'm consistent. I follow the evidence.
Click to expand...

Trump has literally driven you guys to the brink of the point of no return lol INSANE


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the CP5 were lying to the police in their confessions, that would be Obstruction of Justice.   So even if they were innocent of any crimes on  19 April 1989,  they still belonged in the penitentiary for a High Crime.
Click to expand...

Even if that were true, what's the statute of limitations for such a crime?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions largely inconsistent with reality, like those claiming it occurred a mile and a half away at the reservoir... or claiming they were holding down her arms when she was found with her hands tied...
> 
> Not only were the CP5 confessions inconsistent with each other, like one saying she was hit with a barehand, another saying she was hit with a rock, another saying she was hit with a lead pipe, and another saying she was hit with a break...
> 
> But some of them were inconsistent with their own accounts, like Wise at one point saying Raymond Santana was the first one to rape her -- but then later saying it was Steve Lopezwho was first.
> 
> Nearly everything they described was wrong. They said her bra was ripped off, it wasn't.  They said her legs were cut with a knife, they weren't.  They said they held her arms out, her hands were tied over her face. None of them mentioned she was cut in the face with something sharp, she was. None of them said she was gagged, she was. One of them mentioned two others that were there, a tall black kid and a Puerto Rican wearing a hoodie, no one else mentioned they were there.
> 
> Their accounts were so far from reality because they made them up after detectives, desperate to solve that case, convinced them and their parents others were accusing them and the best way, and quickest way, out was to accuse them back.
> 
> 
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes finally the projecting lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I_ really is the best you can muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as bad as you supporting 5 confessing rapists and almost Murderers.
Click to expand...

Which I don't.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was 30 people you idiot ,, you think they left all at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes finally the projecting lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I_ really is the best you can muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as bad as you supporting 5 confessing rapists and almost Murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which I don't.
Click to expand...

Now you don’t .. good thank you!


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Being there" is not a sane reason to find someone credible.
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the 5 rapists were NOT there. YOu are delusional if you think there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
Click to expand...



Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that there were a lot of Bad Actors in CP that evening. The liberal myth that just one person, Señor Reyes, was responsible for the crime wave on 4/19/89 just isn't realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
Click to expand...

Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the fingerprints were determined not to be a match was the fact technology improved.
> 
> How does a witness determine someone's height to within "several inches," however much that is?
> 
> You haven't posted the evidence against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only evidence was her Identification in a lineup...
> 
> Ford would have picked out Kavanaugh in a lineup... off to prison he goes.
Click to expand...


Whose identification in a line up?  

Ford "would have" picked out Kavanaugh in a lineup?  Is this what you call "evidence?'


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> 
> 
> What's insane is
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Their stated position is that Reyes is credible, because he was there.
> 
> 
> It is literally insane of them. They are delusional, crazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.
Click to expand...



Studies I've in the past, documenting different eyewitness accounts, in controlled events,  much more dramatic inconsistencies are common. 



AND you are dismissing evidence like them telling their friends about the rape, before they were even arrested.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's insane is
> No one is saying Reyes was responsible for all the crime in the park that night. No one is saying Reyes was responsible for any if the crime beyond that rape. No one is saying the gang of 30 odd kids wasn't responsible for the crime other than the rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Studies I've in the past, documenting different eyewitness accounts, in controlled events,  much more dramatic inconsistencies are common.
> 
> 
> 
> AND you are dismissing evidence like them telling their friends about the rape, before they were even arrested.
Click to expand...

I dismiss it because it's hearsay.


----------



## miketx

GaryDog said:


> Donald Trump still believes the ‘Central Park Five’ are guilty
> 
> There is no bottom for this piece of shit.


He's still in orbit compared to you filthy liars.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt at creating confusing is noted as a dishonest attempt at defending your position.
> 
> 
> THe sole excuse you liberals have, for your defense and release of the Central Park 5, is Reyes' claim that he was the only one that raped the victim.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to find him credible. When challenged on why you libs find him credible, you get evasive.
> 
> 
> YOu let the Central Park 5 go, because you are desperate for examples to support your position that America is a racist nation.
> 
> 
> That you have to invent examples like this one, where you have to declare rapists "innocent" and let them go, even paying them millions in tax payer money,
> 
> 
> shows how little real evidence there is of your anti-American beliefs.
> 
> 
> This was a propaganda exercise designed to give you people an excuse to spew anti-American, race baiting bullshit against your enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> That you can do so, when the people involved are all from a dem stronghold like New fucking York City, just shows how even you, don't have any respect for the shit you spew.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Studies I've in the past, documenting different eyewitness accounts, in controlled events,  much more dramatic inconsistencies are common.
> 
> 
> 
> AND you are dismissing evidence like them telling their friends about the rape, before they were even arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dismiss it because it's hearsay.
Click to expand...




You dismiss it, because you want to have an excuse to smear America and Americans as being horribly, "racist".


Thanks for not denying that they were telling their friends about the crimes they committed even before they were arrested.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. I can't help you there.
> 
> I never once said I believe Reyes acted alone because he said he did. I said I believe he acted alone because there's no proof the CP5 were involved in the rape. Based on their confessions, I don't believe they were telling the truth. There's very little consistency between them and I believe the police fed them information. That's evident in one of the confession videos where the detective leads Wise to change his story that Meili was being slapped barehanded to she was being hit with a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Studies I've in the past, documenting different eyewitness accounts, in controlled events,  much more dramatic inconsistencies are common.
> 
> 
> 
> AND you are dismissing evidence like them telling their friends about the rape, before they were even arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dismiss it because it's hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dismiss it, because you want to have an excuse to smear America and Americans as being horribly, "racist".
> 
> 
> Thanks for not denying that they were telling their friends about the crimes they committed even before they were arrested.
Click to expand...

I dismiss it because hearsay is not provable and typically not even admissible in court.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said at the location she was raped, she was covered in blood. Yet none of them who were apprehended that night who were supposedly on top of her, holding her down and raping her, had her blood on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs want to believe that the Central Park Wilding Riot of April 19,1989 was the work of one man, Señor Reyes, that's fine with me.  You all should build a monument to the CP 5 to really glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it take more than one man to rape a woman who was almost unconscious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ms. Meili wasn't the only victim that evening.   It was an Episode of "Wilding" where a large group of unruly youths were attacking all kinds of Law-Abiders.   Meili was just one of many victims, although probably the one injured the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> 
> There was a group that was out wilding. But they were close to a mile away at the time the woman was attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is hardly established.     Ms. Meili wasn't found until several hours after she was attacked, the young m.f.'ers responsible could have easily move a mile or further in their wave of destruction , rape and mayhem in that time.
Click to expand...

Based on the time she left her apartment and where she was on her jogging route they were able to estimate the time of the attack

The group of wilders were close to a mile away. That is why, when asked about where the attack was made, they said the reservoir which was in the area they would have been


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.



The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.  

The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.


----------



## Andylusion

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
Click to expand...


Bull.  You are wrong.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in different accounts of the same event, is completely normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are, but when the inconsistencies become too many to corroborate the event, the accounts become suspect. That's the case here where their accounts bear little resemblance to each other. And the aspects that do match can be easily explained by the detectives feeding them information, like the one I pointed out is evident during the Wise video confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Studies I've in the past, documenting different eyewitness accounts, in controlled events,  much more dramatic inconsistencies are common.
> 
> 
> 
> AND you are dismissing evidence like them telling their friends about the rape, before they were even arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dismiss it because it's hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dismiss it, because you want to have an excuse to smear America and Americans as being horribly, "racist".
> 
> 
> Thanks for not denying that they were telling their friends about the crimes they committed even before they were arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dismiss it because hearsay is not provable and typically not even admissible in court.
Click to expand...


And then on the other hand, you dismiss everything the "court" did, when you didn't like the outcome.


YOur excuses for dismissing what you don't like, change and even contradict, but no matter what, you dismiss all evidence you don't like, and cherry pick out minor shit or even completely irrelevant shit, like the dna, 


and build from there to the conclusion you wanted from the beginning.


THIS is not a court of law now. The fact that the accused and convicted criminals were bragging to their friends about the rape even before they were arrested, is completely valid for us to talk about.


Your dismissal of it, shows your true colors.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
Click to expand...



Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.

Hardly that clear cut at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
Click to expand...

Yea...cops are like that


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
Click to expand...


What's that supposed to mean, rw?

Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.

I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
Click to expand...

Let’s see....
15 year old boys kept awake for two days
Interviewed without parents or lawyer
Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
Korey Wise was beaten


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a load of shit, Joe.
> 
> Little Mikey Bloomberg reigned over New York for a dozen years, refusing to make a payment to the CP5, figuring that he could win a lawsuit.
> 
> Bloomberg may be a doofus and the reincarnation of Raymond Cocteau, but he knows money and he's an incredibly wealthy dude. Mikey is no skinflint either, he's paid $200 Million out of his own walking around money for campaign commercials.
> 
> It took the radical anti-cop administration of Fake-Italian Warren Wilhelm to cut a check, they were making a political point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see....
> 15 year old boys kept awake for two days
> Interviewed without parents or lawyer
> Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
> The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
> Korey Wise was beaten
Click to expand...



So why weren't any police fired or prosecuted over this?  Sounds like Standard Operating Procedure.    The suspects were read their rights, and waived their right to remain silent or have an attorney present.    During their trials, they had top legal counsel and a jury of 12 angry leftists from the most radical jurisdiction in America, Manhattan , determined they were as guilty as sin.


----------



## Polishprince

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see....
> 15 year old boys kept awake for two days
> Interviewed without parents or lawyer
> Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
> The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
> Korey Wise was beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why weren't any police fired or prosecuted over this?  Sounds like Standard Operating Procedure.    The suspects were read their rights, and waived their right to remain silent or have an attorney present.    During their trials, they had top legal counsel and a jury of 12 angry leftists from the most radical jurisdiction in America, Manhattan , determined they were as guilty as sin.
Click to expand...



The reason why no police or other officials weren't prosecuted or have their pensions lifted is simple.  The Warren Wilhelm Administration  knew they did nothing wrong, and such an egregious move would result in a lawsuit where the CP5 would have to testify.

The exact same reason why they gave a settlement, to enable these liberal heroes, the CP5 to be paid off without having to testify in court and tell the truth.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was, Mikey didn't take it to court, because he knew he would lose.  All he could do was delay, delay, delay.
> 
> The minute a jury heard how the cops and prosecutors framed these kids, there was going to be a big old settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see....
> 15 year old boys kept awake for two days
> Interviewed without parents or lawyer
> Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
> The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
> Korey Wise was beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why weren't any police fired or prosecuted over this?  Sounds like Standard Operating Procedure.    The suspects were read their rights, and waived their right to remain silent or have an attorney present.    During their trials, they had top legal counsel and a jury of 12 angry leftists from the most radical jurisdiction in America, Manhattan , determined they were as guilty as sin.
Click to expand...

A 15 year old does not have the authority to waive his rights 
They did not have top legal council. Given the publicity, no top lawyer wanted to take the case. 
The jury had been prejudiced by the overwhelming negative press including Trumps front page declaration of guilt


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> Hardly that clear cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see....
> 15 year old boys kept awake for two days
> Interviewed without parents or lawyer
> Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
> The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
> Korey Wise was beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why weren't any police fired or prosecuted over this?  Sounds like Standard Operating Procedure.    The suspects were read their rights, and waived their right to remain silent or have an attorney present.    During their trials, they had top legal counsel and a jury of 12 angry leftists from the most radical jurisdiction in America, Manhattan , determined they were as guilty as sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 15 year old does not have the authority to waive his rights
> They did not have top legal council. Given the publicity, no top lawyer wanted to take the case.
> The jury had been prejudiced by the overwhelming negative press including Trumps front page declaration of guilt
Click to expand...



Top lawyers love controversial cases.   Johnny Cochran didn't have to have his arm twisted to represent Michael Jackson and OJ Simpson.

As far as the jury, Manhattan is a very leftist town, but if the jury pool were so tainted by one man, Donald J Trump, the defense attorneys would have moved to have the case transferred to Cattaraugus or one of the other civilized counties in the state of New York.

But in any event, the undisputed Fact that no one who works for the government in the NYPD or the DA's office was ever prosecuted or even fired over this tells me what I need to know.  In fact the DA, Mr. Morganthau, was reelected in spite of this supposed $40 Million "stain" on his record.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.



Should have been.  That's part of the problem, we don't prosecute these guys for framing people.  

Maybe if we did, they wouldn't try doing it.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...cops are like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that supposed to mean, rw?
> 
> Even if you make the assumption that the CP5 are upstanding boy scout types who have never done anything illegal and never would, where did the police abuse anyone here? None of the youths were beat on by the detectives, they were all read their rights, all of them were well aware of the worldwide black eye that Central Park Wilding gangs were giving the city and how serious the police were to resolve the case.
> 
> I don't see any abuse at all by the police and none of them were charged or fired or had their pensions lifted, even by the current extremist Anti-cop mayor of NY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see....
> 15 year old boys kept awake for two days
> Interviewed without parents or lawyer
> Lied to and told the other boys were all saying you did it, if you don’t give a story, you will take the blame
> The boys were helped with their confession when their facts didn’t line up
> Korey Wise was beaten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why weren't any police fired or prosecuted over this?  Sounds like Standard Operating Procedure.    The suspects were read their rights, and waived their right to remain silent or have an attorney present.    During their trials, they had top legal counsel and a jury of 12 angry leftists from the most radical jurisdiction in America, Manhattan , determined they were as guilty as sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 15 year old does not have the authority to waive his rights
> They did not have top legal council. Given the publicity, no top lawyer wanted to take the case.
> The jury had been prejudiced by the overwhelming negative press including Trumps front page declaration of guilt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Top lawyers love controversial cases.   Johnny Cochran didn't have to have his arm twisted to represent Michael Jackson and OJ Simpson.
> 
> As far as the jury, Manhattan is a very leftist town, but if the jury pool were so tainted by one man, Donald J Trump, the defense attorneys would have moved to have the case transferred to Cattaraugus or one of the other civilized counties in the state of New York.
> 
> But in any event, the undisputed Fact that no one who works for the government in the NYPD or the DA's office was ever prosecuted or even fired over this tells me what I need to know.  In fact the DA, Mr. Morganthau, was reelected in spite of this supposed $40 Million "stain" on his record.
Click to expand...

None of the boys had top legal representation, a couple had never been involved in a criminal case, one was a civil rights lawyer 

The jury was prejudiced and the verdict was predetermined 

How else do you explain a conviction with no physical evidence and seriously flawed confessions


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single government employee in the City or State of New York was ever charged with a crime due to their behavior in this case, or even fired for malfeasance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been.  That's part of the problem, we don't prosecute these guys for framing people.
> 
> Maybe if we did, they wouldn't try doing it.
Click to expand...



Actually, these big liberal cities LOVE to persecute police officers, ruin their lives and even send them to prison for dissing young black men, our nation's Titular Sacred Cows.  Look at Baltimore and the 6 guys who incurred massive legal bills for the alleged death of Freddie Gay.  Or the fellows who beat on the Late Rodney King or numerous other cases.

So that isn't the case here at all.   They were protecting the CP5 from testifying and helping to keep their narrative alive.   Since the settlement in the case of the CP5 wasn't made until 2014, 25 years after the case, the cops were all retired in Florida or deceased and could care less.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> Actually, these big liberal cities LOVE to persecute police officers, ruin their lives and even send them to prison for dissing young black men, our nation's Titular Sacred Cows. Look at Baltimore and the 6 guys who incurred massive legal bills for the alleged death of Freddie Gay. Or the fellows who beat on the Late Rodney King or numerous other cases.



Okay- The six thugs who murdered Freddie.. They all got off because they couldn't tell which one for sure broke the man's neck... but his neck didn't break itself. 

The Rodney King case-  Acquitted the first time, minor charges for two of them the second. 

Tamir Rice - Guy just got fired.
Mike Brown  - No criminal charge. 
LaQuan McDonald - three year sentence for shooting a kid 16 times. 
Sandra Bland - No criminal charge
I could go on and on.... about how cops kill black folks and get away with it. 



Polishprince said:


> So that isn't the case here at all. They were protecting the CP5 from testifying and helping to keep their narrative alive. Since the settlement in the case of the CP5 wasn't made until 2014, 25 years after the case, the cops were all retired in Florida or deceased and could care less.



The corrupt prosecutors in that case are very much around....  I think one of them got her book deal cancelled.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, these big liberal cities LOVE to persecute police officers, ruin their lives and even send them to prison for dissing young black men, our nation's Titular Sacred Cows. Look at Baltimore and the 6 guys who incurred massive legal bills for the alleged death of Freddie Gay. Or the fellows who beat on the Late Rodney King or numerous other cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- The six thugs who murdered Freddie.. They all got off because they couldn't tell which one for sure broke the man's neck... but his neck didn't break itself.
> 
> The Rodney King case-  Acquitted the first time, minor charges for two of them the second.
> 
> Tamir Rice - Guy just got fired.
> Mike Brown  - No criminal charge.
> LaQuan McDonald - three year sentence for shooting a kid 16 times.
> Sandra Bland - No criminal charge
> I could go on and on.... about how cops kill black folks and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that isn't the case here at all. They were protecting the CP5 from testifying and helping to keep their narrative alive. Since the settlement in the case of the CP5 wasn't made until 2014, 25 years after the case, the cops were all retired in Florida or deceased and could care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corrupt prosecutors in that case are very much around....  I think one of them got her book deal cancelled.
Click to expand...



My point wasn't the fact that sometimes cops get exonerated in these cases- like the Baltimore officers were- but that the liberal jurisdictions love to bring the cases.      BTW, they should have transferred the Freddie Gay Case to Garrett County or one of the other civilized Maryland Counties if they didn't think they'd get a fair shake in Baltimore City.

And they didn't bring a case at all in the CP5 case.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> My point wasn't the fact that sometimes cops get exonerated in these cases- like the Baltimore officers were- but that the liberal jurisdictions love to bring the cases. BTW, they should have transferred the Freddie Gay Case to Garrett County or one of the other civilized Maryland Counties if they didn't think they'd get a fair shake in Baltimore City.
> 
> And they didn't bring a case at all in the CP5 case.



No, prosecutors rarely go after cops, no matter what they get caught doing, and that's the problem.  They need good relations with the cops to do their other cases. 

It's why each state should have it own set of prosecutors who investigate and litigate police misconduct.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point wasn't the fact that sometimes cops get exonerated in these cases- like the Baltimore officers were- but that the liberal jurisdictions love to bring the cases. BTW, they should have transferred the Freddie Gay Case to Garrett County or one of the other civilized Maryland Counties if they didn't think they'd get a fair shake in Baltimore City.
> 
> And they didn't bring a case at all in the CP5 case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, prosecutors rarely go after cops, no matter what they get caught doing, and that's the problem.  They need good relations with the cops to do their other cases.
> 
> It's why each state should have it own set of prosecutors who investigate and litigate police misconduct.
Click to expand...



Actually, they do, its called "Internal Affairs".

Caracappa and Eppolito were a couple of NYPD detectives that got busted and given long prison sentences for misconduct.

It happens.


Personally, I think we are seeing less conflicts between police and criminals than we had in the past.  Situations like Baltimore, where the 6 officers were left penniless due to legal bills, or in Ferguson where the officer was left without a job, are being avoided by smarter police officers.  Guys aren't rushing into problems like they used to.  Michael Brown would have been steered around if he was walking down the middle of the street today- Officer Wilson avoid the confrontation and instead report to the local donut restaurant to flirt with the waitresses.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> Actually, they do, its called "Internal Affairs".
> 
> Caracappa and Eppolito were a couple of NYPD detectives that got busted and given long prison sentences for misconduct.
> 
> It happens.



Not often enough.  

Letting cops investigate themselves is like letting the foxes run the henhouse. 



Polishprince said:


> Personally, I think we are seeing less conflicts between police and criminals than we had in the past. Situations like Baltimore, where the 6 officers were left penniless due to legal bills, or in Ferguson where the officer was left without a job, are being avoided by smarter police officers. Guys aren't rushing into problems like they used to. Michael Brown would have been steered around if he was walking down the middle of the street today- Officer Wilson avoid the confrontation and instead report to the local donut restaurant to flirt with the waitresses.



Since the cops never should have messed with Gray or Brown to start with, that would have been fine with me.


----------



## EvMetro

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, these big liberal cities LOVE to persecute police officers, ruin their lives and even send them to prison for dissing young black men, our nation's Titular Sacred Cows. Look at Baltimore and the 6 guys who incurred massive legal bills for the alleged death of Freddie Gay. Or the fellows who beat on the Late Rodney King or numerous other cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- The six thugs who murdered Freddie.. They all got off because they couldn't tell which one for sure broke the man's neck... but his neck didn't break itself.
> 
> The Rodney King case-  Acquitted the first time, minor charges for two of them the second.
> 
> Tamir Rice - Guy just got fired.
> Mike Brown  - No criminal charge.
> LaQuan McDonald - three year sentence for shooting a kid 16 times.
> Sandra Bland - No criminal charge
> I could go on and on.... about how cops kill black folks and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that isn't the case here at all. They were protecting the CP5 from testifying and helping to keep their narrative alive. Since the settlement in the case of the CP5 wasn't made until 2014, 25 years after the case, the cops were all retired in Florida or deceased and could care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corrupt prosecutors in that case are very much around....  I think one of them got her book deal cancelled.
Click to expand...

But can you go on and on about how cops kill any of these black folks because of their race?  I know you can't and won't.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Closed this thread because it was revived from 2016 and there is a newer one that I just cleaned up..  You'll find it here...  Yes...the Central Park 5 were guilty....but they are now left wing saints...

KEEP IT CLEAN when you shift the discussion to this other thread.. 
*


----------

